# One more Classic Pressure gauge available.



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

Evening all,

im not sure if this is necessary as there seems to be a couple of gauges doing the rounds, with varying levels of success, but I completed my OPV mod on my classic this evening and the gauge is now available should anyone want to borrow it.

its just the gauge, not the complete handle as this would make postage a little excessive. Fitting to your existing portafilter is simple enough, you may just need a vice/brute strength and ignorance to break the threadlock on your spout. (I wedged mine in the gap between 2shelving units then used the handle as leverage and it unscrewed with no effort)

my OPV required significantly more than a 3/4 anti clockwise turn to bring it down to pressure, but the difference was significant.









*Edit:*

*
Please follow these directions If you'd like to borrow the gauge:*



*
*

*To anyone who wants to use the gauge, please don't ask others to add you to the list, as administration becomes something of an overhead, simply repost the latest version of the list (if there is one), with your name at the bottom. *

*When you're done with the gauge, repost the latest version with yourself removed and confirmation that you've posted on to the next recipient. *

*If there is no current list, please DM the current holder with your details, and post a message saying you've* *done* *so*.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi can I have this, thanks, did have one doing the rounds but seems to have stopped. Will pm my address.


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

I'll see if I can get it in the post today.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Can I go next on the list please? One of the others has stalled and the other one skipped me


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I can pass it on to you when I'm finished if that's ok with hedgehog


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

Sure,

If you PM you details to GCGlasgow. When he's done I'm sure he'll send it on.

List currently stands at:

Gauge currently in transit to : GCGlasgow

Risky


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Received the gauge today Hedgehog, thanks, will get the opv mod done over the weekend and send it on to Risky.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

I would like to borrow the pressure gauge please, can I be placed on the list please?


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

List stands at:

Currently with: GCGlasgow

Risky

itn

itn: I see you've put yourself on about 4 different lists for this. If you are due to get one from the others, please ensure you post back to say you no longer need it. Thanks.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

will do no problem



Hedgehog1979 said:


> List stands at:
> 
> Currently with: GCGlasgow
> 
> ...


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks again Hedgehog, gauge now with Risky.


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks Glasgow,

itn please PM your details to risky for when he's done with it.

Gauge currently with Risky

Then to itn


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Many thanks to GCGlasgow for hand delivering this. Bit of an anti-climax though as it turns out the mod has already been done on mine (or the pump has deteriorated to the point where it is only capable of pushing 10bar anyway).

Anyway I'll PM itn for his details and get it posted off.

Thanks also to Hedgehog for making this available.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

thanks for the offer, but ive just ordered one myself from ebay from edesia express. so no longer needed. thanks


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'd like to borrow please


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Kman10 said:


> I'd like to borrow please


I'll PM you to sort out the delivery Kman10


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

Certainly, PM your details to Risky


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

could i get in the queue for this please?


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

Gauge currently in transit to kman10

Then to Taff.

Taff, Please PM Kman with your details and in sure he'll forward it on when he's done.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Just to confirm this is on route to kman10, posted today 1st class.

Sorry for any delays.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Got gauge today


----------



## coffeefalafel (Apr 26, 2015)

Can anyone that has done this mod tell me if the needle jumped around like crazy on their machine. I've done it myself and could only get a best guess at 10 bar static pressure because the needle would jump around at max pressure. I've seen videos where people have a nice solid needle at 9/10 bar im confused as to why/if I am special.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Taff send me your details an I'll send to you this week


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

Currently with kman

Taff next

Coffeefalafal: The needle jumped about a bit on me too, I set it as close as I could guestimate to 10 bar. I'm not sure that it has to be THAT specific (Although I'm sure some of the enthusiastic/militant members of the forum will disagree







). The main premise being that 15 bar is way too much. If its a couple of psi out I'd imagine you should be fine. Unless of course you ARE one of the militant members and are aiming for the God Shot!

I'm not sure if any of the other guys that have used the gauge had it bounce on them and have anything to add?

I thought I 'd read elsewhere on the forum about this happening. Unfortunately I can't remember what the solution was (pre fill the gauge with water, DON'T pre fill the gauge...) Might be worth a look around though.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

The gauge bounced for me too. I believe it is a combination of reasons. Firstly that the gauge is not glycerine filled and there is nothing therefore to dampen the movement of the needle. Secondly the movement itself indicates air is trapped somewhere I believe I read. I believe the solution was not to fill the portafilter with any water.


----------



## coffeefalafel (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for the replies I just wanted to be reassured, I've become very paranoid about my shots after spending so much money on equipment. When they come out bad, which happens frequently, I wonder is there something wrong with my gaggia.


----------



## ianbutler83 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi Hedgehog, could I please borrow it too?


----------



## michal-mi (Aug 29, 2013)

can i kindly be next after ianbutler83?

many thanks,

Michal


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Apologies to Taff for delay been up the wall, will get it sent off tomorrow


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Gauge sent today


----------



## Ian Clayton (Aug 15, 2014)

Was wondering if I could possibly borrow the pressure gauge please? Can I be placed on the list?


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Received today thanks. Huge difference on my hx. . Now to check gaggia at home!


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

Sorry, I've been away.

Taff to send to Ianbuttler83 when done.

Will post updated list tomorrow. (Still in transit)


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

So list stands at:

gauge currently with Taff

then

ianbuttler83

michal-mi

Ian Clayton


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

How are you getting on Taff??


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Just need @ianbuttler83 to send his details and I'll get it in the post!


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

Ianbutler83 no longer needs the gauge so, michal-mi please PM your details to Taff and update the thread.

Cheers


----------



## michal-mi (Aug 29, 2013)

Pm to taff send, i will update the thread when i will receive the gauge.

thanks

Michal


----------



## Oneds (Jun 4, 2015)

Can I please be added to the distribution list.


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

List stands at:

Michal-mi

Ian Clayton

Oneds


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

What is the standard pressure setting on Classic? Was the 200PSI range always sufficient for checks?


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

Mine was a little over 14bar so around 205 psi


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Guage should now be with @michal-mi


----------



## michal-mi (Aug 29, 2013)

i can confirm, it's with me now. unfortunately i will try it only on tuesday (stuck in work till monday till late probably)


----------



## Apex (Jul 19, 2015)

Can I be added to the list please?


----------



## Oneds (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm away for two weeks so if michal-mi is done please pass this on and drop me to the bottom of the list.


----------



## michal-mi (Aug 29, 2013)

i will be posting gauge tomorrow, who is next on the list?

please pm me you adress.

thanks,

Michal


----------



## Ian Clayton (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Michael, I believe I'm up next. PM'd my address

Many thanks!


----------



## michal-mi (Aug 29, 2013)

Posted to Ian today.

thanks,

Michal


----------



## Ian Clayton (Aug 15, 2014)

Received this today, thank you Michael.

Could the next person on the list PM me their address please so that I can send once I'm done.

Also, thanks to the owner of this device, very kind of you to share! If you PM me also I'll send you some free coffee!

Thanks


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi

can I be added to the list please

thanks

alan


----------



## Oneds (Jun 4, 2015)

No longer required, many thanks Ian


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

Asgross,

Please PM your Details to Ian Clayton who will send the gauge on.

Apex, I'm afraid I can't add you to the list at the moment. The "Pay it Forward" forum is (in my view at least) to help out other forum members and I consider this to be active contributors. At the moment your one and only post is the request to borrow the gauge. I'll be happy to add you at a later time if this situation changes.


----------



## Ian Clayton (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi All, using this over the weekend and will pop it in the post to Asgross on Monday.

Thanks


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

Can i have an update as to where the gauge is please?

ian, did you post to asgross??


----------



## Ian Clayton (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry yes, sent to asgross beginning of last week and he has confirmed that it arrived safely.

Many thanks!


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi

Yes Ian sent me the gague

Thanks

I've changed pressure

I'm out of UK for a few days

Alan


----------



## Orabas (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Asgross - I'd like to adjust the OPV on my gaggia classic which im restoring, could I be added to the list and have the portafilter sent on?

Cheers - Ora


----------



## Orabas (Nov 5, 2013)

Ignore that, just realised its just the gauge and not the whole portafilter. My portafilter has two holes so this wont work unfortunately


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Orabas said:


> Ignore that, just realised its just the gauge and not the whole portafilter. My portafilter has two holes so this wont work unfortunately


What do you mean it has 'two holes'?


----------



## Orabas (Nov 5, 2013)

Not sure if "two holes" is the correct technical term but see photos below


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi, would it be possible to be added to the list please? New Gaggia owner and this seems to be a good mod to get started on before trying to get my head around Pid'ing


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

Hairy,

Alan will be I touch to request you details and post out the gauge.

Regards

david


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Pm sent requesting details


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks @Hedgehog1979 & @Asgross much appreciated


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi

Gauge posted to hairy today- trackable

Thanks again David


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Received this today thanks, will have a go at the mod tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Just done it, now at 9bar was 14. Took about 450 degrees of rotation to get to 9.

Please let me know where this needs to go next, working away from home until Wednesday evening then have a funeral Thursday morning but could post Thursday afternoon or Friday morning.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Good news about the pressure mod

The gauge belongs to David , hedgehog1979

Maybe pm him


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

PM sent to @Hedgehog1979


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Would it be possible to have a go on this if it's still available please?


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

No problem. If you PM your details to Hairy_hog I'm sure he'll send it on when he can.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you. Pm sent


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi, that's fine but I am away with work until Wednesday so will send Thursday if that is ok.


----------



## Rapha (Aug 6, 2013)

Please add me to the list, hopefully it will make it around to me this time (as previous ones seem to stall) thanks.


----------



## RS Designer (Dec 7, 2015)

I have adjusted my OVP but total guess work so if I could get hold of a gauge that would be ideal.


----------



## RS Designer (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm not sure if I'm on this list or how many others are on it. Do I need to do anything to be added?


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

The gauge is currently on its way to me. Once I'm done I shall forward it to @Rapha if he still requires it. If so, he can in turn forward it to you?


----------



## RS Designer (Dec 7, 2015)

Ideal!


----------



## brewski (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi, my Gaggia classic portafilter just has two holes in it and not a spout does this mean the gauge wouldn't fit mine?


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

brewski said:


> Hi, my Gaggia classic portafilter just has two holes in it and not a spout does this mean the gauge wouldn't fit mine?


Don't think it will do fella, any chance of posting a picture of your PF to confirm?


----------



## brewski (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi, not my pic but this is the same one!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

I got mine off, just used a screw driver as a leaver put it through the hole above the spout and turned, was a bit stiff but not too bad to get off


----------



## brewski (Jan 4, 2015)

You mean one the same as mine above Hogg?


----------



## jmc007 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi, I'd love to borrow this some time. Only just heard of the OPV mod for the Classic. With me getting my first non manual grinder for Christmas, (Been on a Porlex for years.







) an old Cunill Colombia that needed some work.

Thanks.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

I've forwarded it on to @Rapha and I think there are one or two people waiting in line.


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

Apologies, I've been offline for a while. I didn't receive any updates to this thread for a while.

@brewski - I'm afraid not, it looks like your portafilter is of the fixed kind which does not allow you to screw off the spout which is required to attach the gauge.

As I understand it, the gauge should now be with @Rapha which should then be sent on to:

@RSDesigner

then @jmc007

@Rapha - can you provide an update - Thanks.


----------



## Rapha (Aug 6, 2013)

Gauge received, but not had chance to do anything with yet, will pm the next in line, once finished with, thanks.


----------



## Rapha (Aug 6, 2013)

Adjustment now made. PM sent to @RS Designer for his address. Many thanks to @Hedgehog1979


----------



## RS Designer (Dec 7, 2015)

PM received from Rapha (A cyclist surely!), just want to make sure the next person awaiting the guage is @jmc007


----------



## LondonDynaslow (Jan 7, 2016)

Hello, I'm diving into an old thread but it looks like the queue isn't too bad for this one. Could I please go on the list? How does it work - do I pay postage to the last person or do I pay to send it to the next person? Sorry.. #newbie


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

@RSDesigner - Correct


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

@LondonDynaslow, you pay the postage to send it on to the next person that wishes to borrow it.

List is:

RS Designer

jmc007

Londondynaslow


----------



## LondonDynaslow (Jan 7, 2016)

Hedgehog1979 said:


> @LondonDynaslow, you pay the postage to send it on to the next person that wishes to borrow it.
> 
> List is:
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Rapha (Aug 6, 2013)

RS Designer said:


> PM received from Rapha (A cyclist surely!), just want to make sure the next person awaiting the guage is @jmc007


Yep, a cyclist









Gauge is now on it's way to @RS Designer


----------



## LondonDynaslow (Jan 7, 2016)

Rapha said:


> Yep, a cyclist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, the cyclists of this land will all be making really good espresso. Hopefully it'll make us faster, eh..?

Whoah.. something autocorrected my post to say "expresso"!


----------



## RS Designer (Dec 7, 2015)

Thank you @Rapha, gauge received. I have adjusted my OVP and on testing once pressure builds it increases to around 8 bar reasonably quickly but the last bar of pressure is far slower to build, have I over cooked the adjustment? Also my shots were taking around 25 seconds but now take way longer (not timed but I would guess around 40 seconds), is it normal after adjustment to have to adjust the grind to a considerably courser setting?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

LondonDynaslow said:


> Wow, the cyclists of this land will all be making really good espresso. Hopefully it'll make us faster, eh..?


It works for Glenn (forum owner)! Clearly being a coffee expert makes you ride faster, which is why my training involves sitting on the sofa with a decent coffee! There are quite a few on here who know the difference between a Pinnarello and a panarello!


----------



## Rapha (Aug 6, 2013)

RS Designer said:


> Thank you @Rapha, gauge received. I have adjusted my OVP and on testing once pressure builds it increases to around 8 bar reasonably quickly but the last bar of pressure is far slower to build, have I over cooked the adjustment? Also my shots were taking around 25 seconds but now take way longer (not timed but I would guess around 40 seconds), is it normal after adjustment to have to adjust the grind to a considerably courser setting?


I found the pressure build was slower to build up to the last 1 or 2 bar, but not considerably slower.

I had to adjust my grind after the OPV adjustment.


----------



## RS Designer (Dec 7, 2015)

To update those awaiting the guage, I have PM'd @jmc007 for an address but have not yet had a response, I'll give it a few more days and if no contact I'll send on to @LondonDynaslow


----------



## jmc007 (Jul 25, 2011)

Received the pressure gauge today, cheers RS Designer, adjusted down now.







Just messaged LondonDynaslow to pass the baton.


----------



## abraxas69 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi, could you please add me to the list, much appreciated


----------



## abraxas69 (Jan 7, 2016)

Just wondering if this is still kicking around, many thanks


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

@jmc007 did the gauge make it to @LondonDynaslow?


----------



## LondonDynaslow (Jan 7, 2016)

Hedgehog1979 said:


> @jmc007 did the gauge make it to @LondonDynaslow?


Thanks yes. I've got a PM to send to someone!

Edit: to Abraxas69. Sent!


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks.

So the List currently stands empty after Abraxas69....


----------



## abraxas69 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks @Hedgehog1979 and @LondonDynaslow (PM replied). I have been in touch with someone from the other "opv gauge" thread started by f001, so as things stand I don't currently need this one.


----------



## OliG (Jul 14, 2015)

If I could be added to the list that would be great. Thanks


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

@OliG please PM @LondonDynaslow with your details.


----------



## LondonDynaslow (Jan 7, 2016)

Hedgehog1979 said:


> @OliG please PM @LondonDynaslow with your details.


All done - it's in the post.


----------



## OliG (Jul 14, 2015)

LondonDynaslow said:


> All done - it's in the post.


Great thanks. I should be done with it by the end of the week so if anyone else needs it send me your details and should be able get it to the post office at the weekend..


----------



## OliG (Jul 14, 2015)

Any takers for this??


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi could i get it if no-one else is needing it just now.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

@OliG


----------



## OliG (Jul 14, 2015)

Yeah I'll get that in the post as soon as I can.


----------



## ItalianBrew (Feb 15, 2016)

Many thanks to GCGlasgow for the lend of the gauge, it's with me now so any one else wants to use it fire me your address and I'll get it to you as soon as possible.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

That was quick, just sent it on saturday 2nd class. Did you get the overflow pipe ok?


----------



## ItalianBrew (Feb 15, 2016)

Got it in perfecter order Gordon, fitted and working nicely, got the Gaggia set to about 9.25, could have mucked about again to get it to 9 exactly but I reckon 9.25 will suffice nicely, appreciate your sending that on Buddy, thank you, now just need to wait for my tamper and beans to arrive.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

@ItalianBrew could I get this if you still have it?


----------



## ItalianBrew (Feb 15, 2016)

Riz said:


> @ItalianBrew could I get this if you still have it?


Sure thing Buddy, PM me your address and I'll get it sent off to you.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

@ItalianBrew I think it's supposed to be set at 10 which equals 9 when making coffee.


----------



## ItalianBrew (Feb 15, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> @ItalianBrew I think it's supposed to be set at 10 which equals 9 when making coffee.


Ah right so, I better put that right before I send the gauge off then, thanks for letting me know Buddy.


----------



## Phil A (Dec 27, 2014)

I'd be interested in having the gauge when next available..

Thanks..


----------



## ItalianBrew (Feb 15, 2016)

Phil A said:


> I'd be interested in having the gauge when next available..
> 
> Thanks..


I'm sending it off to @Riz tomorrow so you'll need to speak to Riz about getting it to you.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks @ItalianBrew. Will forward to @Phil A as soon as possible.


----------



## mattyb240 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi, would it be possible to borrow this as well please?


----------



## star-fangled-nut (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm keen to borrow this too once everyone else has used it, thanks.


----------



## Ryanm (Mar 7, 2016)

And likewise I'd be keen to add my name to the list!


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Just finished with it and have posted it on to Phil A. Apologies for the hold up. I think @mattyb240 is next followed by star fangled nut and Ryan m


----------



## mattyb240 (Apr 2, 2013)

Riz said:


> Just finished with it and have posted it on to Phil A. Apologies for the hold up. I think @mattyb240 is next followed by star fangled nut and Ryan m


Awesome thanks


----------



## star-fangled-nut (Mar 8, 2016)

Pleased to hear that I am in the queue, thanks.


----------



## ausin96 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi please could I add my name to the list, I've posted on another thread as well so if I make any progress on that one I'll post here to make sure I don't end up with two.


----------



## vector3 (Mar 19, 2016)

ausin96 said:


> Hi please could I add my name to the list, I've posted on another thread as well so if I make any progress on that one I'll post here to make sure I don't end up with two.


Likewise! Please add me too


----------



## mattyb240 (Apr 2, 2013)

Phil A said:


> I'd be interested in having the gauge when next available..
> 
> Thanks..


Hey Phil A, just wondering if your nearly finished with this yet?

Regards,

Matt


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Be great to be next on the list if possible..

Cheers!


----------



## Phil A (Dec 27, 2014)

Sorry to keep others waiting. I have been away for Easter, and now need to get my hands on 17mm wrench!

Will be quick as I can - thanks for your patience.

Phil


----------



## mattyb240 (Apr 2, 2013)

Phil A said:


> Sorry to keep others waiting. I have been away for Easter, and now need to get my hands on 17mm wrench!
> 
> Will be quick as I can - thanks for your patience.
> 
> Phil


Good luck! Can't wait to do mine after!


----------



## Ventoux (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi, please could I be added to the list too.


----------



## star-fangled-nut (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm next in the queue on for the gauge available in another thread so please disregard my request here.


----------



## Phil A (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi Matty,

Finally found the wrench and adjusted - much better!

If you PM your address, I'll pop in post on Monday.

Regards

Phil


----------



## mattyb240 (Apr 2, 2013)

Phil A said:


> Hi Matty,
> 
> Finally found the wrench and adjusted - much better!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, PM on its way!


----------



## star-fangled-nut (Mar 8, 2016)

star-fangled-nut said:


> I'm next in the queue on for the gauge available in another thread so please disregard my request here.


Turns out the gauge from the other thread isn't quite functioning correctly. Could I be added back in the queue again? I think I'm next after mattyb240 is finished with it.


----------



## mattyb240 (Apr 2, 2013)

star-fangled-nut said:


> Turns out the gauge from the other thread isn't quite functioning correctly. Could I be added back in the queue again? I think I'm next after mattyb240 is finished with it.


All finished and adjusted! Thanks for the opportunity to set mine right. It was over 14 bar originally.

@star-dangled-nut can you send me your address and I can get it posted asap around work.


----------



## Ryanm (Mar 7, 2016)

Great to hear all the success. I think I'm next on the list after you, *star-fangled-nut* - Let me know when you're done and I'll send my address. Thanks!


----------



## espressobhoy (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi, I was wondering if I could be included in the queue for this? I can PM address on request. Cheers.


----------



## star-fangled-nut (Mar 8, 2016)

mattyb240 said:


> All finished and adjusted! Thanks for the opportunity to set mine right. It was over 14 bar originally.
> 
> @star-dangled-nut can you send me your address and I can get it posted asap around work.


That's my details sent over now.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## star-fangled-nut (Mar 8, 2016)

Ryanm said:


> Great to hear all the success. I think I'm next on the list after you, *star-fangled-nut* - Let me know when you're done and I'll send my address. Thanks!


I'll get it sent over to you as soon as I'm finished with it Ryan.


----------



## espressobhoy (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi, I'm a newbie and I am interested I carrying out the OPV adjustment and wondering how to go about joining the queue for the pressure gauge? Cheers.


----------



## hippy_dude (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi guys, I'd also like to be added to the queue if at all possible please. Thanks.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi Guys

I have a Classic in the office now.

Can you add me to the Queue after hippy_dude

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## latwelve (May 17, 2016)

can i also be added after aaroncornish?


----------



## mike57 (May 3, 2016)

Hi, please add me after latwelve.

I'll pm address when required.

regards.


----------



## star-fangled-nut (Mar 8, 2016)

star-fangled-nut said:


> I'll get it sent over to you as soon as I'm finished with it Ryan.


OPV mod now done and gauge on its way to Ryanm.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Ryanm (Mar 7, 2016)

All received, thanks. I'll be done with it come Monday - who's next on the list? Is it espressobhoy?


----------



## Mike N (Oct 29, 2015)

I too would like to be added to the list please, after Mike57.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Ryanm said:


> All received, thanks. I'll be done with it come Monday - who's next on the list? Is it espressobhoy?


 I think it might be me... Post #135?


----------



## espressobhoy (Apr 4, 2016)

Yep @UncleJake @rynanm that sounds good to me, I think it might then be my turn after you! Cheers


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Received this morning with thanks - will get it done asap and post it on to @espressobhoy, unless I've got the order wrong... (Shout now, or forever hold your peace).


----------



## Jurredb (May 19, 2016)

Hiya could I be added after Mike N, PM for info.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

UncleJake said:


> Received this morning with thanks - will get it done asap and post it on to @espressobhoy, unless I've got the order wrong... (Shout now, or forever hold your peace).


 @espressobhoy - please PM me your address and I'll get it in the post tomorrow.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

UncleJake said:


> @espressobhoy - please PM me your address and I'll get it in the post tomorrow.


Not heard from @espressobhoy - and am away from today until next week - so if I haven't heard by the time I'm back I'll send it to the next on the list... Please make yourself known!


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

So still not heard from @espressobhoy - so can post to the next in the queue tomorrow... Which I think is @hippydude? Let me know if I've got that wrong... and if not, please send PM me your address HD.


----------



## caffe_del_doge (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi there! Long time reader, first time posting here. Any chance, I can be added to the list?


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Ok. Still no replies - and the list is building... So I've been through everything and here I think is the list as it stands:

1. @Ventoux (I think you may have been missed out?)

2. @espressobhoy (not replying)

3. @hippydude

4. @aaroncornish

5. @latwelve

6. @mike57

7. @mike N

8. @jurredb

9. @caffe_del_doge

Please can people let me know if they're still interested - otherwise I'll return it to @Hedgehog1979


----------



## mike57 (May 3, 2016)

Still interested but







my turn.

In fact with my son's wedding next week I'd rather not receive it until after 9th August if I hit the top of the list. No reason why I won't turn it around in less than a week though.

It reminds me to thank those involved in keeping this going.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

mike57 said:


> Still interested but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent! Any advances on number 6?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

the list as it stands:

1. @Ventoux (I think you may have been missed out?)

2. @espressobhoy (not replying)

3. @hippydude

4. @aaroncornish

5. @latwelve

6. @mike57

7. @mike N

8. @jurredb

9. @caffe_del_doge

10. @Missy


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Thought I'd best get myself opv'd before anyone spots that I've not done it yet. There'd best be a holy grail at the end of the rainbow!


----------



## Ventoux (Apr 8, 2016)

I no longer require this so happy to be from the list.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Missy said:


> Thought I'd best get myself opv'd before anyone spots that I've not done it yet. There'd best be a holy grail at the end of the rainbow!


There have been mutterings between the elder members.

Holy Grail? Not sure about that - but a nice free upgrade (but for postage to the next on the list) and a nice bit of fettling to boot.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Ventoux said:


> I no longer require this so happy to be from the list.


thanks.

1. @espressobhoy (not replying)

2. @hippy_dude

3. @aaroncornish

4. @latwelve

5. @mike57

6. @Mike N

7. @Jurredb

8. @caffe_del_doge

9. @Missy


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Can I suggest 24 hours then move down the list? If someone is away they can be slotted back into the list later, now that there actually is a list!


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Missy said:


> Can I suggest 24 hours then move down the list? If someone is away they can be slotted back into the list later, now that there actually is a list!


Sure. I was just hoping this was a quicker method and would put the onus on those that actually want the thing rather than on me to keep chasing folk.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

UncleJake said:


> Sure. I was just hoping this was a quicker method and would put the onus on those that actually want the thing rather than on me to keep chasing folk.


Yes exactly, so if they've not responded in 24hrs move down the list to whoever has.... Otherwise you'll be sat on it forever!!


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Missy said:


> Yes exactly, so if they've not responded in 24hrs move down the list to whoever has.... Otherwise you'll be sat on it forever!!


I'm actually going to post it tomorrow - to the highest responder on the list.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

UncleJake said:


> I'm actually going to post it tomorrow - to the highest responder on the list.


Ah that solves it (and is what I meant!)


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Ok - so last call...

The highest person on the list who PM's me their address before 09:30 tomorrow gets sent the pressure do-dah.

1. @espressobhoy (not replying)

2. @hippy_dude

3. @aaroncornish

4. @latwelve

5. @mike57

6. @Mike N

7. @Jurredb

8. @caffe_del_doge

9. @Missy


----------



## caffe_del_doge (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi there, sorry to be a bother but I don't need to be on the list anymore. I jumped the gun and got my own. I'll consider adding it to the pool as long as you folk take care of it


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks. Only need 4 or lower now please.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Ok so it's going off to @Mike N. When you've done I suspect it'll be pretty much time to send it to @mike57 (who wants it after Aug 9th). Then @Missy has expressed an interest. Not heard from anyone else - except those who kindly said they were no longer bothered.


----------



## Mike N (Oct 29, 2015)

The gauge is now on it's way to Mike57. Many thanks to UncleJake for sending it to me, the original donor and all others in the chain who have kept it going.


----------



## mike57 (May 3, 2016)

Received from Mike N and now posted to Missy.

I couldn't put it better than Mike N regarding all the people such as UncleJake and the originator Hedgehog1979 who keep this rolling on - thank you all.

Also a word for the photo guide by AndyL elsewhere which made it 'impossible' to go wrong, apart from me dropping and losing one of the self tappers from the cover plate - later found by my wife -


----------



## Jurredb (May 19, 2016)

Still interested, so if none else is responding I will happily send my address to Missy.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

It arrived here this morning, I'm afraid it's going to be a few days. I'm still full of lurgie. @Jurredb it looks like you are next though.


----------



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

Could I please put my name down? It would be really useful to find out what my machine is running at.

Awesome idea also, love the fact that we would all have one of these sitting in a cupboard never getting used if every one bought one.


----------



## Jurredb (May 19, 2016)

Received it earlier this week, and it's ready to move on so whoever is next please PM your address details!

Cheers,

Jurre


----------



## Jonba (Aug 28, 2016)

Could I also add my name down please


----------



## Jurredb (May 19, 2016)

Just checking, who's next according to the list?

Cheers,

Jurre


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

@Jurredb it's @Mrb2020


----------



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

Awesome, @Jurredb I'll PM you my details.

I'm away until Sunday so no rush.


----------



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

Received it today, many thanks @jurredb

Hoping to use it this weekend, who shall I post it to after?


----------



## Jonba (Aug 28, 2016)

Please take me off the list for this. Managed to get a loan of one from somewhere else.


----------



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

This is currently sitting in my cupboard ready to be posted to the next person who needs it.


----------



## hchrishallam (Sep 22, 2016)

Mrb2020 - is this still sitting in your cupboard waiting for a home?


----------



## latwelve (May 17, 2016)

I'll take it next if it's about! please PM me


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

@Mrb2020


----------



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

@hchrishallam sorry I didn't see this post, I guess you are first in line. Do you still need it?


----------



## hchrishallam (Sep 22, 2016)

Yeah, I am still looking for one. Pm me?


----------



## latwelve (May 17, 2016)

I'll take it next if not - I must have notification settings wrong or something as I've been on here ages and not heard anything - please pm me or quote my name if it's up for grabs. I was 4th on the list 2 pages back and lost count of where we are at now!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Other threads have made a list with people adding to them as it can quickly lose track.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> Other threads have made a list with people adding to them as it can quickly lose track.


There was a list, people were tagged& PMed repeatedly on it iirc.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

UncleJake said:


> thanks.
> 
> 1. @espressobhoy (not replying)
> 
> ...


you're right missy.

this is the last edition of the list


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

And I've had this gauge. Then went on another few trips and has been in mrb2020s cupboard since ages ago.

Maybe a new list is in order?

1) hchrishallam

2) latwelve


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

i think a new list is in order too.

But it doesnt help when people say "can I be added to the list" and expect others to add them to the list,, they want the damn thing

They should add themselves to the list.


----------



## latwelve (May 17, 2016)

Ok new list lets go... anyone who want's on - add to the last list you see!

Current list:

1) hchrishallam

2) latwelve


----------



## latwelve (May 17, 2016)

Has this been posted to Chris Missy?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I have missed the notifications again. Stick me on the bottom of the list

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## latwelve (May 17, 2016)

this is how we got into this mess... if you want on the list add yourself to the bottom:

Current list:

1) hchrishallam

2) latwelve

3) aaroncornish


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

latwelve said:


> this is how we got into this mess... if you want on the list add yourself to the bottom:


Well said Sir.

The list obviously needs policing.


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

Added myself (for fear of reprimand ). Thanks all.

1) hchrishallam

2) latwelve

3) aaroncornish

4) shannigan


----------



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

I passed it on just over a week ago to @hchrishallam

1) latwelve

2) aaroncornish

3) shannigan


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

I'd like to add myself to this. Cheers!

1) latwelve

2) aaroncornish

3) shannigan

4) Luke


----------



## latwelve (May 17, 2016)

I've just sent Chris another message to see where it's at - he PM'd me the other week to ask what happens next so just to clarify - no payment details get sent to anyone. Whoever receives this pays the onwards postage to the next person in the list!

Thanks

Good work Shannigan


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Hey @latwelve did this make its way over to you? Just wondered if it's still doing the rounds.

I've got my Classic up and running now so I'm keen to do the OPV mod.

Cheers!


----------



## latwelve (May 17, 2016)

luke said:


> Hey @latwelve did this make its way over to you? Just wondered if it's still doing the rounds.
> 
> I've got my Classic up and running now so I'm keen to do the OPV mod.
> 
> Cheers!


Hey hny all! I've got it and will do the mod today or tomorrow and ready to post it on - can the next person pm me their address


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Ace thanks @latwelve and HNY too!

So the list now looks like this:

1) aaroncornish

2) shannigan

3) Luke


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

added myself to the list

1) aaroncornish

2) shannigan

3) Luke

4) DaveMak


----------



## barnfather (Dec 22, 2016)

Added myself but removed as I dont need it!


----------



## danb23 (Dec 30, 2016)

Can I add myself too

1) aaroncornish

2) shannigan

3) Luke

4) DaveMak

5) danb23


----------



## latwelve (May 17, 2016)

posted to aaron - sorry for the delay! ny got messy!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

It has arrived







I will get it tested today and post this afternoon. I will PM next person on the list now


----------



## SuperMellow (Jan 20, 2017)

Can I add myself too

1) aaroncornish

2) shannigan

3) Luke

4) DaveMak

5) danb23

6) SuperMellow


----------



## danb23 (Dec 30, 2016)

I was too impatient and made my own...

1) aaroncornish

2) shannigan

3) Luke

4) DaveMak

5) SuperMellow


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi Shannigan. Sorry for delay - had hands full with new puppy And man flu. Will post tomorrow


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

The gauge is now with me. Thanks @aaroncornish

I'm working away at the moment, so it will probably be next weekend before I can post. @luke, can you PM me your address?

I've had a go with it today and got odd results. The needle fluctuates really quickly between ~10 and 12. I asked on another thread and it was suggested that there might be air in the gauge. I've carefully filled it before attaching to the machine but still get the same result. Anyone else seen this?


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

This is now on its way to @luke


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

did you manage to set the pressure using this gauge? and did you work out the problem


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Sorry for the delay and thanks @shannigan. I'll aim to get the mod done soon and send the gauge on it's way.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

@ DaveMak Want to PM me your address and I'll aim to get the gauge on it way this weekend.

Cheers

Luke


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

i was given a gauge on monday, so skip me and send to @SuperMellow


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

@DaveMak I managed to get the gauge reasonably stable but didn't manage to eradicate the needle wobbling. It was good enough to get a read though. I'd like to understand if the issue was with the gauge, my machine or the portafilter.

@luke did the gauge work for you with no issue?


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

@SuperMellow Want to PM me your address and I can get this in the post this weekend?


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

shannigan said:


> @DaveMak I managed to get the gauge reasonably stable but didn't manage to eradicate the needle wobbling. It was good enough to get a read though. I'd like to understand if the issue was with the gauge, my machine or the portafilter.
> 
> @luke did the gauge work for you with no issue?


Yeah worked fine for me, a slight wobble but steady enough to get a reading


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Hello all.

How can i add myself on the waiting list if there is one?

I would like to adjust my opv on my 2010 Gaggia Classic and i am happy to forward it to next person.

Cheers.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Inspector said:


> Hello all.
> 
> How can i add myself on the waiting list if there is one?
> 
> ...


Hey,

Sorry for the delay. I do still have the gauge, if you PM me your address I'll get this sent out to you.

Cheers!


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

No worries









PM sent.

Cheers.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Inspector said:


> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delay @Inspector I've been to the post office today to send this first class. It should be with you early next week.

Cheers!


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks @luke. I appreciate that.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I received the gauge and adjusted my opv today. Process was smooth. Got the reading on gauge as 10bar, so it should be 9 bar on brewing as the others mentioned. Thanks @luke. So give me a shout whoever needs it.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Could I get it next?

@Inspector - Will PM you now...


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Of course. Received PM. I will send it to you latest on Tuesday.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi i have sent the gauge out today. Should arrive by friday latest.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Many thanks


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi. Have you received the gauge?


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes thanks, ready to pass the gauge on...


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

Well doesn't that just warm the heart?! I've popped back on to the forums after a brief 10 month absence to see the gauge still merrily making its rounds with barely a hiccup along the way!

My thanks to all of those who have helped administer the list and keep it paying forward.

Just a reminder to anyone who wants to use the gauge, please don't ask others to add you to the list, as administration becomes something of an overhead, simply repost the latest version of the list (if there is one), with your name at the bottom.

When you're done with the list, repost the latest version with yourself removed and confirmation that you've posted on to the next recipient.

Unless im mistaken, it's currently sitting with @MSM ready to pass on to whoever wants it....


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Correct - it is with me, boxed and ready to be posted.

Thanks Hedgehog1979 for the big share


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Looks like it's time for a new list!

Had a light bulb moment this evening. Yesterday I sent a request for the Silvia forumites to start circulation of a pressure gauge oblivious to the concept that @hedgehodge1979 's gauge might fit both gaggia and rancilio portafilters (and no doubt a host of others). I know right. It's a wonder how I make it through each day.

So unless I'm double daft thinking this will work for my Silvia, feel free add your name below mine and repost "The List"

@Flying-vee


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

@Flying-vee Nothing ventured, nothing gained and all that.

PM your deets to @MSM and give it a try.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Sorry, missed the request.

@Flying_Vee - Please PM me postal details and I will send this out to you.


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

MSM said:


> Sorry, missed the request.
> 
> @Flying_Vee - Please PM me postal details and I will send this out to you.


Grand. Address sent.

I'll be away from tomorrow but will have a play the following weekend and will be ready to post around 23rd if anyone is waiting.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

You could have borrowed mine... @Flying_Vee


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

russe11 said:


> You could have borrowed mine... @Flying_Vee


Thanks @russe11 . I wasn't thinking! I see you've bought a new toy. Did you manage to bring the La Pavoni you showed me back to life?


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

No I had a problem with the "pre millennium" brass boiler ring fitting the later "post millennium" boiler but its come in handy and I still have all the parts for using at a later date which I intend to do.


----------



## gk36 (Jul 19, 2012)

Now how does one go about being added to this borrower list?


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

I don't believe anyone is waiting so pm your deets to @Flying_Vee


----------



## 1kajko (May 5, 2017)

Hi

i am new in the forums, is the gauge available for borrowing? I would like to set my gaggia to 9 bars. Thx for reply or pm. I live in czech republic but it is small item and postage should be small.

thanks in advance.

BR


----------



## Craigy_bear (Mar 9, 2017)

Morning, @gk36, @Flying_Vee @Hedgehog1979. May I grab this once free? Based in Newcastle. Thanks!


----------



## hippy_dude (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi guys, anyone got one of these they are still willing to send out to lend? I can obvs send out they postage costs via paypal? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

@1kajko

im afraid I'd like the gauge to stay in the U.K.

Its not an especially expensive item to purchase. Asking someone to post internationally means they would have to pay a disproportionately higher price to borrow it than anyone else. Additionally, there's a much greater chance of it going missing with interaction post, customs etc.

@gk36 @Flying_Vee can you please confirm who has the gauge currently.

Then the list stands at

@gk36

@craigy_bear

@hippy_dude

Going forward can people please follow the previous directions regarding adding themselves to the list.

*They are:*

*To anyone who wants to use the gauge, please don't ask others to add you to the list, as administration becomes something of an overhead, simply repost the latest version of the list (if there is one), with your name at the bottom. *

*When you're done with the gauge, repost the latest version with yourself removed and confirmation that you've posted on to the next recipient. *

*
if there's no list, DM the current holder and post a message stating so. *


----------



## Craigy_bear (Mar 9, 2017)

Brilliant thanks, I'll also take the correct procedure on board going forward.


----------



## lelykins (Jul 26, 2012)

Could somebody fell me is this just the gauge or the portafilter also? Unfortunately I have the portafilter with 2 holes and no threaded option for my baby Gaggia.


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

@lelykins

Just the Gauge I'm afraid.


----------



## lelykins (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Have put an add in wanted section for a threaded portafilter and can probably rig something up at work once I find one.

Regards

Mark


----------



## hippy_dude (Sep 22, 2015)

If you are willing to cover Postage costs you can borrow a portafilter from me? Or I could look to selling it if thats better but would need to look at prices etc then create afor sale post and link you into it.


----------



## lelykins (Jul 26, 2012)

That's a very kind offer. Would like to cover postage and borrow if that's Ok?

Should we move to pm and you can let me know how you would like to do the postage?

Sorry better just check, is it the portafilter and gauge or just the portafilter?

Regards

Mark


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Hedgehog1979 said:


> @1kajko
> 
> im afraid I'd like the gauge to stay in the U.K.
> 
> ...


Afternoon folks.

Sorry I've been absent for a few days. Phone death, work, life, excuses etc.

I've got @gk36's address and will post tomorrow.

As expected this works perfectly with the rancilio silvia portafilter if anyone wondered (once i'd got the blimmin spout off     ). Was only up at 10bar after all so I've dropped down to 8 bar and definitely noticed an improvement.


----------



## gk36 (Jul 19, 2012)

got it, done, love it. whoever is next on the list please do PM me with details ( @Craigy_bear )


----------



## nomilknosugar (May 9, 2017)

Hi folks, could I go on the list, please? I'd love to give it a go!


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

*Please follow these directions If you'd like to borrow the gauge:*



*
*

*To anyone who wants to use the gauge, please don't ask others to add you to the list, as administration becomes something of an overhead, simply repost the latest version of the list (if there is one), with your name at the bottom. *

*When you're done with the gauge, repost the latest version with yourself removed and confirmation that you've posted on to the next recipient. *

*If there is no current list, please DM the current holder with your details, and post a message saying you've* *done* *so*.


----------



## gk36 (Jul 19, 2012)

nomilknosugar said:


> Hi folks, could I go on the list, please? I'd love to give it a go!


 @Craigy_bear

@hippy_dude

add yourself to the bottom of this and post below. Is on its way to @craigybear as we speak


----------



## Craigy_bear (Mar 9, 2017)

Excellent, many thanks!


----------



## nomilknosugar (May 9, 2017)

@Craigy_bear

@hippy_dude

@nomilknosugar


----------



## ed_g (Jan 23, 2017)

@Craigy_bear

@hippy_dude

@nomilknosugar

@ed_g


----------



## Craigy_bear (Mar 9, 2017)

I've moded my classic and paros, totally straight forward no fuss. @Hedgehog1979 would you let me know who's next? Either @hippy_dude or @nomilknosugar thanks again!


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

@craigy_bear

its @hippy_dude. @hippy_dude please DM your deets to @Craigy_bear

list is: @hippy_dude @nomilknosugar

@ed_g


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

Hedgehog1979 said:


> @craigy_bear
> 
> its @hippy_dude. @hippy_dude please DM your deets to @Craigy_bear
> 
> ...


Please can I go on that list. Another Paros would appreciate the fine tuning. Thank you

@hippy_dude

@nomilknosugar

@ed_g

@crmdgnly


----------



## nomilknosugar (May 9, 2017)

Just checking, has this made its way to @hippy_dude yet?


----------



## Craigy_bear (Mar 9, 2017)

I'd hope so as it was sent on 23/05/2017.


----------



## nomilknosugar (May 9, 2017)

Cool, thanks, in that case I'll go back to practising inner calm and patience.


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

nomilknosugar said:


> Cool, thanks, in that case I'll go back to practising inner calm and patience.


Me too, but just a cheeky reminder ;-)

@nomilknosugar

@ed_g

@crmdgnly


----------



## hippy_dude (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi guys, sorry I haven't been receiving notifications plus I've had exams with uni so I'm sorry it hasn't been passed on yet. I will be getting it sorted and hopefully off asap.


----------



## nomilknosugar (May 9, 2017)

No worries! Hope the exams went well, stressful times if I remember correctly&#8230; don't rush!


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Please add me to the list of members for the loan of the OPV pressure gauge.

@nomilknosugar @ed_g

@crmdgnly @foxy


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Please add me to the list of members for the loan of the OPV pressure gauge.

@nomilknosugar

@ed_g

@crmdgnly

@foxy


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I think I have one of these too. Is it just a blanking basket with a pressure gauge on it? Happy to post mine to someone


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks @fatboyslim I understood that the gauge screws to the underside of the portafilter and looking at the postings it appears that there is a bit of confusion relating to which gauges are in circulation so thank you for your offer but I will wait to see the response from the others on the list so as not to shortcut the process .

I will let you know of the outcome asap.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> I think I have one of these too. Is it just a blanking basket with a pressure gauge on it? Happy to post mine to someone


Hey fatboyslim could I borrow that? My gauge on the R58 has always shown over 10 when pulling a shot and not convinced that's correct. I would like to know the actual pressure at the grouphead.

Cheers.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Wobin19 said:


> Hey fatboyslim could I borrow that? My gauge on the R58 has always shown over 10 when pulling a shot and not convinced that's correct. I would like to know the actual pressure at the grouphead.
> 
> Cheers.


Sure, PM me. Probably won't be able to post until next week now though.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks will do. No rush


----------



## nomilknosugar (May 9, 2017)

Could you please start a new thread for your gauge, so the two don't get mixed up?

Thanks!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Wobin can keep mine and send on as he see's fit. It can be the forum communal one ?


----------



## nomilknosugar (May 9, 2017)

Hi @hippydude, how's it going?


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

fatboyslim said:


> Wobin can keep mine and send on as he see's fit. It can be the forum communal one 


 @Wobin19, did you start a new thread for @fatboyslim 's gauge please?


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Please ignore my request for an OPV gauge posted here a week ago, I have sourced one now.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

crmdgnly said:


> @Wobin19, did you start a new thread for @fatboyslim 's gauge please?


Not yet as I haven't received it


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Have I got your address wobin? You're on LSOL aren't you? I'll get it in the post tomorrow.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

PMd you the other day maybe it didn't get through. Will check. Cheers.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Btw if I go it your profile and click message it goes to Fatboyslimmer which may not be you?


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have been messaging instead of PM ing so will try again.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Unfortunately I haven't been able to find my gauge anywhere. I'm starting to wonder if I gave it to @johnbudding when I sold him my Cherub?


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

So foxy took themself off the list. Just a reminder to save reading back

@nomilknosugar

@ed_g

@crmdgnly


----------



## nomilknosugar (May 9, 2017)




----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

nomilknosugar said:


> Hi @hippy_dude, how's it going?


Bump


----------



## nomilknosugar (May 9, 2017)

Ok, I'll take myself off the list. I could no longer be bothered to wait, so I've got a new pressure gauge on order.

@ed_g

@crmdgnly


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

nomilknosugar said:


> Ok, I'll take myself off the list. I could no longer be bothered to wait, so I've got a new pressure gauge on order.
> 
> @ed_g
> 
> @crmdgnly


I know how you feel. I sent @hippy_dude a PM last week but not heard anything back yet. I'd do the same as you, but funds very tight, it was either buy a gauge and supermarket beans, or treat myself with the Crankhouse discount code and be patient.


----------



## ed_g (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah this has been a slow journey for all involved.


----------



## ed_g (Jan 23, 2017)

I just ordered one, so I'm off the list:

@crmdgnly


----------



## nomilknosugar (May 9, 2017)

Ok, seeing that the current gauge has probably gone to San Francisco with a flower in its hair...

*I've got a brand new gauge to pass on.*



*
*@crmdgnly, please PM me your address and we'll get the ball rolling again.

(If anyone in or around Plymouth wants to have a go first, that would be cool and save postage.)


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

Arrived, safe and sound.

Needed a vice to remove my spout, so to speak. Hopefully some testing and tweaking this evening.

@nomilknosugar did you just screw the gauge on or did you use teflon tape etc?


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

Gauge needle was a little bouncy for me, despite filling the portafilter and purging air through the wand. However it consistently read 10.5 to 11bar. I dropped it back a little to around 10.

First shot very slow so backed off the grind a little and very happy with the results so far.

I don't think there is a list anymore, so I can hold onto it for any new names, or return it from whence it came.


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

Hello, could I borrow the gauge?

also question: if i adjust the OPV can we still use pods with the pressurized basket?

thanks

Juba


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

The guidance on this page at step 4

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3859-Adjusting-the-OPV-(over-Pressure-Valve)-Gaggia-Classic

appears to say DON'T adjust the OPV if you use pods.

You could of course adjust it, try it and put it back as it was if you don't like the result.

PM me your details and i'll get the gauge in the post.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

crmdgnly said:


> The guidance on this page at step 4
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3859-Adjusting-the-OPV-(over-Pressure-Valve)-Gaggia-Classic
> 
> ...


Did @Juba end up getting the pressure gauge, if not could I use it for my classic?


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> Did @Juba end up getting the pressure gauge, if not could I use it for my classic?


Hi no I eventually bought a kit. So go for it


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

Pm me your details. I promised it to a lady at work but she doesn't want it until early October, would you like to wait and become custodian or send it back?



Rakesh said:


> Did @Juba end up getting the pressure gauge, if not could I use it for my classic?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

crmdgnly said:


> Pm me your details. I promised it to a lady at work but she doesn't want it until early October, would you like to wait and become custodian or send it back?


I may be getting some parts from another source now but if this one is all sorted out then ill take it and send it back as soon as i can.


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

The gauge is in the post, expected delivery in a couple of days.

You might need a little ptfe tape to get a good seal on your portafilter, but see how it goes


----------



## markac (Sep 24, 2017)

Just picked up a s/h machine, pressure setting is an unknown, so would very much like to use this guage to test my machine and adjust if needed. Thanks


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

It's doing the rounds and on its way back to me for a colleague (hopefully in the next few days)

I can let you know when it's done.

Otherwise I believe @hippy_dude still has one....


----------



## markac (Sep 24, 2017)

Would be great if you could let me know when its available, thanks.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi. Who has the gauge at the moment?


----------



## RS Designer (Dec 7, 2015)

Is this gauge still doing the rounds?


----------



## Craigy_bear (Mar 9, 2017)

Afternoon all,

@hippy_dude do you still have a gauge available?

Many thanks.

Chris


----------



## Mouzone (Dec 9, 2017)

Could I perchance join the queue for the gauge too?

Many thanks


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

@crmdgnly any idea where this guage currently is?


----------



## nyneve (Sep 7, 2016)

Could i jump in the queue too, would love to get my old Classic out again.


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

Would love to jump in as well please


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

crmdgnly said:


> It's doing the rounds and on its way back to me for a colleague (hopefully in the next few days)
> 
> I can let you know when it's done.
> 
> Otherwise I believe @hippy_dude still has one....


Where did the gauge end up then?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Where did the gauge end up then?


I sent it back to @crmdgnly to sort his colleagues machine out. Not sure where it went after that. Maybe @markac has it?


----------



## markac (Sep 24, 2017)

No, I have not seen it, been waiting a long time now and am a bit fed up about it to be honest.


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

i built one more than happy to donate PM me whoever is up next and i will post it off

cheers jim


----------



## Craigy_bear (Mar 9, 2017)

Jim bean said:


> i built one more than happy to donate PM me whoever is up next and i will post it off
> 
> cheers jim


I think it may be me!!


----------



## Craigy_bear (Mar 9, 2017)

Jim bean said:


> i built one more than happy to donate PM me whoever is up next and i will post it off
> 
> cheers jim


Sent a pm @Jim bean


----------



## markac (Sep 24, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi Craigy_Bear and markac ive had a look back a few pages i think it may be markac next sorry Craigy next dibs mate









cheers guys


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

Would love to join in after you @Craigy_bear

And thanks @Jim bean for restarting this


----------



## Mouzone (Dec 9, 2017)

M4xime said:


> Would love to join in after you @Craigy_bear
> 
> And thanks @Jim bean for restarting this


I think I'm next after Craig in the queue (unless I'm mistaken!)

Cheers


----------



## Metallo Espresso (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi, could I borrow this when you guys have done the mod? Thanks


----------



## markac (Sep 24, 2017)

It arrived today, big thanks to Jim bean. Did not take me long to set my machine up as had the small philips screwdriver, 17mm socket wrench on an extension and a 5mm allen key all ready and waiting by the coffee machine. Initial reading was around 12.5 so under rotated on the recomended 3/4 turn anti-clockwise by a few degrees, nailed it on the first attempt, smack on 10. Played around with the steam knob while running the brew switch and it does reduce pressure, just under a quarter turn brings it down to around 2ish for a pre-infusion, but get a fair bit of water out of the steam wand in 5 seconds, cant be good for the carefully controlled temp surfing that I have started doing. Marked up the steam knob with white paint at Top Dead Centre when off and the position for pre infusion on the case with a black indelable marker in case I want to use it in the future, and I am done. Looking back the list looks like this:

1 Craigy_Bear

2 Mouzone

3 nynerve

4 M4xime

5 Mrboots2u

6 Metallo Espresso

If you can pm me your address Craigy_Bear, will get it in the post tomorrow


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi all. Could I go after you @Metallo Espresso? Thanks


----------



## Metallo Espresso (Jan 6, 2018)

Sure, i'll let you know when I receive it.


----------



## markac (Sep 24, 2017)

In the post to Mouzone.


----------



## Mouzone (Dec 9, 2017)

markac said:


> In the post to Mouzone.


Thanks - received !

I will do the mod over the weekend.

@nynerve I will go over to PM to arrange postage for next week.


----------



## poppa (Nov 11, 2017)

I hope i've done this right:

1 Mouzone

2 nynerve

3 M4xime

4 Mrboots2u

5 Metallo Espresso

6 Badgerman

7 poppa


----------



## nyneve (Sep 7, 2016)

PM'd Mouzone details.


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 26, 2016)

Can I add my name to list - after poppa?

1 Mouzone

2 nynerve

3 M4xime

4 Mrboots2u

5 Metallo Espresso

6 Badgerman

7 poppa

8 Eddiex


----------



## Mouzone (Dec 9, 2017)

Gauge has been posted to @nyneve today


----------



## nyneve (Sep 7, 2016)

Gauge received thank you. Just having a few difficulties removing the spouts, any suggestions gratefully accepted. One major flaw I don't have a vice.


----------



## nyneve (Sep 7, 2016)

No sooner had I made my desperate plea for help than my husband comes home and saves the day. Spouts off, gauge on, let's see if I can get this done before I gotta pick up my kids.


----------



## nyneve (Sep 7, 2016)

Mod all done.

First cup out was the best that has ever come out of that machine and that was using the grinder set for my rocket, can't imagine what it'll be like done right. Might treat the guys in work and take it in as an office machine  Next project will be seeing if I can get the old vario dialled in for it. @M4xime I believe your up next, will PM for postage details.


----------



## nyneve (Sep 7, 2016)

Posted to @M4xime today

1 M4xime

2 Mrboots2u

3 Metallo Espresso

4 Badgerman

5 poppa

6 Eddiex


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 26, 2016)

Quick question - @M4xime - do you have this gauge or is it in the postal system somewhere?


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

Got back to the office yesterday and I did receive it thanks @nymeve!


----------



## nyneve (Sep 7, 2016)

glad to hear it, I was starting to get concerned, not that i don't trust our postal system completely of course


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

@Mrboots2u Mod done on my side, send me your details please!


----------



## Metallo Espresso (Jan 6, 2018)

Has this gone to mrboots2u yet?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Metallo Espresso said:


> Has this gone to mrboots2u yet?[/quote @Mrboots2u @M4xime


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Metallo Espresso said:


> Has this gone to mrboots2u yet?


I don't need it , never had it. Was trying to prompt whoever was holding on to it ..


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

@Metallo Espresso Can you pm me your details please?


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 26, 2016)

Is this gauge back on the move again?


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

It will be tomorrow yes!


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

@Metallo Espresso Can you please confirm receipt of the gauge?


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I have a gauge as well I can hire out. I'm in Kensington London.


----------



## Metallo Espresso (Jan 6, 2018)

HI, yes received thanks. I've not had chance to attempt the mod yet. Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Stu (Jan 3, 2018)

I would be interested in one-off testing and setting my OPV if I can be added to an existing list for the gauge assembly, or if @les24preludes is prepared to hire his out to me?

Thanks


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I have a gauge if someone can explain the procedure for making contact with each other, covering postage etc.


----------



## Metallo Espresso (Jan 6, 2018)

@Badgerman, please can you PM me you address. Mod done today and we did notice a significantly better coffee this morning to yesterday, although I appreciate other variables could have played a part.


----------



## Metallo Espresso (Jan 6, 2018)

@les24preludes I think there are a couple of different forum posts with PGs being posted around. We have a list a page or so back with the queue so maybe message the person after Badgerman with yours and we can get everyone's mods done sooner.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I was going to hang on to mine in case I get a second Gaggia - thinking about an early date Baby. I'll decide over Easter.


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 26, 2016)

Metallo Espresso said:


> HI, yes received thanks. I've not had chance to attempt the mod yet. Hopefully this weekend.


Have you done your mod on the opv yet and if so have you sent it on to the next person on the list? Thanks


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi, I'll add my name to the list....which I think is as follows. Please tell me if I'm wrong....

1 Metallo Espresso

2 Badgerman

3 poppa

4 Eddiex

5 Stu

6 jj-x-ray


----------



## drmarc (Mar 4, 2018)

jj-x-ray said:


> Hi, I'll add my name to the list....which I think is as follows. Please tell me if I'm wrong....
> 
> 1 Metallo Espresso
> 
> ...


I'd like to add my name to the list too:

1 Metallo Espresso

2 Badgerman

3 poppa

4 Eddiex

5 Stu

6 jj-x-ray

7 drmarc


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Has there been any activity on this? @metallo espresso


----------



## narbs (Apr 24, 2018)

drmarc said:


> I'd like to add my name to the list too:
> 
> 1 Metallo Espresso
> 
> ...


I'd like to add mine as well. I've done the estimated 270 degree modification but would be good to check accurately.

1 Metallo Espresso

2 Badgerman

3 poppa

4 Eddiex

5 Stu

6 jj-x-ray

7 drmarc

8 narbs


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jj-x-ray said:


> Has there been any activity on this? @metallo espresso


 @Metallo Espresso @Badgerman

Any idea where this is at now?


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> @Metallo Espresso @Badgerman
> 
> Any idea where this is at now?


Yes. It landed with me earlier. Thanks @Metallo Espresso. Got a portafiller now so will sort OPV this weekend and send on.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Badgerman said:


> Yes. It landed with me earlier. Thanks @Metallo Espresso. Got a portafiller now so will sort OPV this weekend and send on.


Cheers Badgerman. Feel cree to pm me if you run into problems. I found a deep 17mm socket perfect for taking the top off the OPV & don't forget you don't want a basket in the portafilter (it'll lock in further than usual too)


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Cheers Badgerman. Feel cree to pm me if you run into problems. I found a deep 17mm socket perfect for taking the top off the OPV & don't forget you don't want a basket in the portafilter (it'll lock in further than usual too)


All done. A little stiff to get off initially. Wow what great results.



















I have a spare portafiller for the gauge if anyone wants it?

@poppa. PM me your address and will send on the gauge.


----------



## poppa (Nov 11, 2017)

I have received and fitted the gauge - thanks @Badgerman. It has now been reposted is on its way to Eddiex - it should be with you in a couple of days.


----------



## drmarc (Mar 4, 2018)

I'd like to take myself off the list. I borrowed one from elsewhere.

New list:

1 Eddiex

2 Stu

3 jj-x-ray

4 narbs


----------



## Benreade (Apr 28, 2018)

Adding to the list .

New list:

1 Eddiex

2 Stu

3 jj-x-ray

4 narbs

5 benreade


----------



## delatroy (Apr 18, 2018)

Adding to the list .

New list:

1 Eddiex

2 Stu

3 jj-x-ray

4 narbs

5 benreade

6 delatroy


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 26, 2016)

Mod done.

@Stu can you pm me your contact details and I'll post the gauge to you.


----------



## Stu (Jan 3, 2018)

Apologies for not updating, but I now no longer need a gauge! Please pass on to @jj-x-ray instead.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

@Eddiex

I'll pm you mine then

Cheers @Stu


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

@narbs can you pm me your contact details so I can send the gauge on...cheers


----------



## narbs (Apr 24, 2018)

jj-x-ray said:


> @narbs can you pm me your contact details so I can send the gauge on...cheers


Done, thanks!


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Sent midday today...


----------



## narbs (Apr 24, 2018)

All done, thanks @jj-x-ray.

@Benreade - can you PM me your details and I'll forward the guage to you. If you can get the details to me by about 3 this afternoon I'll get it in the post today otherwise there'll be a small delay as I'm away for a week from tomorrow.

Ta!


----------



## Benreade (Apr 28, 2018)

narbs said:


> All done, thanks @jj-x-ray.
> 
> @Benreade - can you PM me your details and I'll forward the guage to you. If you can get the details to me by about 3 this afternoon I'll get it in the post today otherwise there'll be a small delay as I'm away for a week from tomorrow.
> 
> Ta!


Thanks!


----------



## narbs (Apr 24, 2018)

On its way to @Benreade!


----------



## Benreade (Apr 28, 2018)

delatroy said:


> Adding to the list .
> 
> New list:
> 
> ...


Delatroy, hopefully I'm finished today, want to pm me your address?


----------



## delatroy (Apr 18, 2018)

Benreade said:


> Delatroy, hopefully I'm finished today, want to pm me your address?


PM sent thanks


----------



## jdenver (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm interested in borrowing this gauge to adjust the OPV on my Gaggia.


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Please can I be added to the list


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

@delatroy do you still have the gauge?


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Yep, I'd be interested please!


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

It looks like @delatroy hasn't been active lately.

Is there another pressure gauge doing the rounds?


----------



## marc1882 (Aug 30, 2018)

Please add my name to the list , thanks


----------



## delatroy (Apr 18, 2018)

PM'd jdenver


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Current List:

1: jdenver

2: Diggy87

3: chip_kara

4: marc1882


----------



## delatroy (Apr 18, 2018)

jdenver doesn't need it anymore.

PM'd Diggy87.


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

delatroy said:


> jdenver doesn't need it anymore.
> 
> PM'd Diggy87.


I've just responded to your PM @delatroy


----------



## delatroy (Apr 18, 2018)

Got his address. I will post tomorrow.


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Right I'm about done with this, one last test with it tomorrow (to make sure its not moved) and I'll get it packed up.

Are you still interested @chip_kara?


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Diggy87 said:


> Right I'm about done with this, one last test with it tomorrow (to make sure its not moved) and I'll get it packed up.
> 
> Are you still interested @chip_kara?


Sorry, got the notification for this last week but then completely forgot, yeah I'll PM you my address now, cheers!


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

I'd like to be added too after chip_kara and marc1882.

So current list (unless anything changed)

1: chip_kara

2: marc1882

3: jaffro


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

I'd like to be added too after chip_kara, marc1882 and jaffro.

So current list (unless anything changed)

1: chip_kara

2: marc1882

3: jaffro

4. Iwwstriker

Thanks peeps!


----------



## Giblet46 (Apr 12, 2017)

Great thread, love to be on the list!

1: chip_kara

2: marc1882

3: jaffro

4. Iwwstriker

5. Giblets46

Many thanks


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Can I add myself to the list pleases- my machine seems to have gone off the wall and for some reason feels like pressure has increased :/


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

1: chip_kara

2: marc1882

3: jaffro

4. Iwwstriker

5. Giblets46

6. Simon.tc

Cheers

Many thanks


----------



## Giblet46 (Apr 12, 2017)

chip_kara said:


> Sorry, got the notification for this last week but then completely forgot, yeah I'll PM you my address now, cheers!


Any news on this?! Looks like you've sold your Gaggia on here now?!

Gaggia Classic with PID/OPV/Rancillio V3 upgrade and other seperate items

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?share_fid=6813&share_tid=46868&url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D46868&share_type=t


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Yep I used it last week to check the machine over before selling. I've PM'd marc and waiting on a response


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Any movement on this???


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

simontc said:


> Any movement on this???


 @simontc I just got a pm saying it's on its way to me next. I'll use it ASAP when I get it and post it on to the next in line.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Awesome- I blind played with my pressure yesterday (troubleshooting new grinder issues) and have no idea of my machines pressure now! :s


----------



## wilton (Apr 14, 2018)

jaffro said:


> @simontc I just got a pm saying it's on its way to me next. I'll use it ASAP when I get it and post it on to the next in line.


Does that mean @marc1882 has had it? Assuming he has (correct me if I'm wrong):

(On its way to) 1: jaffro

2. Iwwstriker

3. Giblets46

4. Simon.tc

5. wilton


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Marc doesn't need it anymore so it will be posted onto Jaffro this week when I have chance to get out to the post office from work!


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Quick update - came in the post over the weekend and I'm finished with it.

Got lucky and hit perfect pressure first time, phew!

@Iwwstriker I've PM'd you


----------



## Giblet46 (Apr 12, 2017)

How's this one coming along?!


----------



## Beanbrain (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi - is this gauge still doing the rounds?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

@Iwwstriker Any update on the gauge?


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello peeps, sorry, I have been away for the holiday season.

I am back now. Who's next on the list? I will pm you to obtain an address.

Cheers.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Iwwstriker said:


> Hello peeps, sorry, I have been away for the holiday season.
> 
> I am back now. Who's next on the list? I will pm you to obtain an address.
> 
> Cheers.


Think @Giblets46 is next in line.


----------



## Giblet46 (Apr 12, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Think @Giblets46 is next in line.


I've PM'd him with my address to help speed things along!


----------



## Beanbrain (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi

1. Simon.tc

2. wilton

3. Beanbrain

Hi guys - can I add my name to the list please? I think the above order is correct ?


----------



## kwack (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi

Can I add myself to the list as well

1. Simon.tc

2. wilton

3. Beanbrain

4. Kwack

Hi guys - can I add my name to the list please?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Me too, please!

I may crack and buy one myself before it comes around. I'll repost without my name if so.

1. Simon.tc

2. wilton

3. Beanbrain

4. Kwack

5. catpuccino


----------



## Giblet46 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi, not sure what's happening with the gauge, no sign of it yet!


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Giblet46 said:


> Hi, not sure what's happening with the gauge, no sign of it yet!


Hi, I have just posted to you. Sorry for the delay, been all around the country.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

I would be interested in one or where else could I get one


----------



## Giblet46 (Apr 12, 2017)

Picked up the gauge from the post office today, have PM'd Simontc


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Kraig89 said:


> I would be interested in one or where else could I get one


Places like the espresso shop or ebay sell them. If you'reonly looking at using it once to set the pressure on your machine, you'd be better off putting your name on the list for the pass aroind one.


----------



## Giblet46 (Apr 12, 2017)

Well that was quick! Took all of about 5mins (which is lucky as the glass started steam up).

Was originally reading around 15bar (off the scale), turning the OPV 270deg took it to to around 10.5, so a small tweak and I'm ready to go.

Before I really had to tamp quite hard to stop coffee from just pouring out (espresso in under 5secs), so now it's much easier to get a nice cream!

Will try and get it sent off early this week (edit: posted off 21st Jan)

Biggest problem I had was the direction the glass faced when I put it in! Rofl I had to put my phone in there with the selfie camera pointing backwards to see the needle!


----------



## Orabas (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey - i'd love to give this a go. Who has it and how can I arrange delivery?

Cheers


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Orabas said:


> Hey - i'd love to give this a go. Who has it and how can I arrange delivery?
> 
> Cheers


Copy/paste the list on post #430 with your name at the bottom. Ot should get to you sooner or later.

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## Orabas (Nov 5, 2013)

Ignore, realised its not the whole portafilter so won't work for me!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

catpuccino said:


> Me too, please!
> 
> I may crack and buy one myself before it comes around. I'll repost without my name if so.
> 
> ...


Removing myself as I've bought one.

I believe the list is still:

1. Simon.tc

2. wilton

3. Beanbrain

4. Kwack


----------



## Giblet46 (Apr 12, 2017)

catpuccino said:


> Removing myself as I've bought one.
> 
> I believe the list is still:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, if you ever want to donate it to the cause after I'm sure it will be gratefully received!


----------



## wilton (Apr 14, 2018)

It just occurred to me that two people on this list could be living close to each other (or even on the same street!) and not know about it, and it wouldn't really make sense to post the pressure gauge back and forth over the whole country because they happen to not be next to each other in the list.

So how would people feel about giving a rough location (I'm in Manchester) with the aim of avoiding the time/expense of postage if two people happen to be close? I'm not suggesting messing with the order of the list without everyone agreeing first, but it could help move things a bit quicker if we do? Obviously I don't want anyone to feel obliged to do it if they don't like the idea though, it's just a thought.

1. Simon.tc

2. wilton - Manchester

3. Beanbrain

4. Kwack


----------



## chrisd2684 (Sep 4, 2014)

Can I add myself to this list, happy to add location also;

1. Simon.tc

2. wilton - Manchester

3. Beanbrain

4. Kwack

5. chrisd2684 - London (SE)


----------



## Samalang (Feb 5, 2019)

Another one to add to this list, happy to add location also;

1.Simon.tc

2. wilton - Manchester

3. Beanbrain

4. Kwack

5. chrisd2684 - London

6.Samalang - Northampton


----------



## Beanbrain (Dec 16, 2018)

Removing myself as a mate loaned me a guage and connector.

List is therefore :

1. Simon.tc

2. wilton - Manchester

3. Kwack

4. chrisd2684 - London

5.Samalang - Northampton


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

Hi.

I have done the manual adjustment using a blind basket but would really like to tweak it.

1. Simon.tc

2. wilton - Manchester

3. Kwack

4. chrisd2684 - London

5.Samalang - Northampton

6. Jackabb - Malvern, Worcester

Thank you


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Any idea where the gauge is currently @Giblets46 @Simon.tc


----------



## wilton (Apr 14, 2018)

Arrived with me this morning!

I'll PM @kwack now and send it on when I have an address.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Really sorry to just post like this as I'm not sure what to do hear as there's no quite an updated list and I would like to get my name on the list thanks

I am in Mansfield (Nottingham)


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Adding my self to the most recent list

1. Simon.tc

2. wilton - Manchester

3. Kwack

4. chrisd2684 - London

5.Samalang - Northampton

6. Jackabb - Malvern, Worcester

7 sam_d - Mansfield nottingham


----------



## Wilko 4473 (Dec 27, 2018)

I'd like to borrow the gauge if possible. As the list is empty currently what do I need to do?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Wilko 4473 said:


> I'd like to borrow the gauge if possible. As the list is empty currently what do I need to do?


It's not empty (see previous post). Just repost with your name on it at the end.


----------



## Wilko 4473 (Dec 27, 2018)

Added myself to the list.

1. Simon.tc

2. wilton - Manchester

3. Kwack

4. chrisd2684 - London*

5.Samalang - Northampton

6. Jackabb - Malvern, Worcester*

7 sam_d - Mansfield nottingham

8. Wilko 4473 - Stowmarket, Suffolk


----------



## wilton (Apr 14, 2018)

It's in the post! To...

1. Kwack

2. chrisd2684 - London*

3. Samalang - Northampton

4. Jackabb - Malvern, Worcester*

5. sam_d - Mansfield nottingham

6. Wilko 4473 - Stowmarket, Suffolk


----------



## kwack (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks just done mine this evening

Looks like

chrisd2684

Is next on the list.

Can you pm me your address please


----------



## Gforce (Feb 21, 2019)

Hi, adding my name at the end. (Hope it's not poor form to jump in the conga as a Paddy...)

1. Kwack

2. chrisd2684 - London*

3. Samalang - Northampton

4. Jackabb - Malvern, Worcester*

5. sam_d - Mansfield nottingham

6. Wilko 4473 - Stowmarket, Suffolk

7. Gforce- Greystones, Wicklow, Ireland


----------



## chrisd2684 (Sep 4, 2014)

I have the gauge, thanks @kwack.

I'm away this weekend but will crack on with the mod next weekeend then get it en route to @Samalang.

1. Samalang - Northampton

2. Jackabb - Malvern, Worcester*

3. sam_d - Mansfield nottingham

4. Wilko 4473 - Stowmarket, Suffolk

5. Gforce- Greystones, Wicklow, Ireland


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

chrisd2684 said:


> I have the gauge, thanks @kwack.
> 
> I'm away this weekend but will crack on with the mod next weekeend then get it en route to @Samalang.
> 
> ...


All sorted so removing myself from the list.

Jack


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Gforce said:


> Hi, adding my name at the end. (Hope it's not poor form to jump in the conga as a Paddy...)
> 
> 1. Kwack
> 
> ...


Any word on if you got the OVP done and passing it on this week pal??

Thanks

Chris2684 has removed him self off the list


----------



## Samalang (Feb 5, 2019)

@Sam_d the gauge is on its way to me, I plan on doing the adjustment this weekend and will pm you when done


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Samalang said:


> @Sam_d the gauge is on its way to me, I plan on doing the adjustment this weekend and will pm you when done


Nice one thanks man


----------



## Samalang (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm all set at 9 bar and the gauge is on its way to sam_d


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Just wanted to post that I'm set at 9bar and the guage was sent off to @Wilko 4473on monday


----------



## Wilko 4473 (Dec 27, 2018)

Gauge arrived today. Going to get it set tonight or tomorrow. Will post it on to whoever is next on the list Saturday. Can whoever is next on the list please PM me their address please.


----------



## Gforce (Feb 21, 2019)

PM sent, cheers.


----------



## Gforce (Feb 21, 2019)

I have my mod done now, don't see anyone else on the list, so whoever sees this and wants the valve sent to them, just PM me and mention it in this thread. I'll keep it with me in the meantime.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Gforce said:


> I have my mod done now, don't see anyone else on the list, so whoever sees this and wants the valve sent to them, just PM me and mention it in this thread. I'll keep it with me in the meantime.


 @jaffro was talking about readjusting his pressure.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> @jaffro was talking about readjusting his pressure.


Thanks @ashcroc

@Gforce if no one pipes up any time soon I'll have it (for a second time!) for a bit of experimentation.


----------



## Gforce (Feb 21, 2019)

@jaffro no worries. How about we give it the weekend then, if no one shouts I'll send it to you on Tuesday?


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Gforce said:


> @jaffro no worries. How about we give it the weekend then, if no one shouts I'll send it to you on Tuesday?


Perfect, works for me @Gforce, thanks


----------



## Bullit (Mar 7, 2019)

Interested in doing the mod, can the gauge be sent to me? I cannot see a list


----------



## Gforce (Feb 21, 2019)

@jaffro @Bullit

Shit, I forgot to send it on Tuesday as promised. Sorry, had a bit of a crazy week. Jaffro asked first but I'm guessing Bullit wants the guage for the first time. Any chance you can decide between yourselves who gets it first? I'll send it

to whomever. You can PM me the address.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

@Gforce I'm happy for @Bullit to have it first!


----------



## Gforce (Feb 21, 2019)

@jaffro, cheers for that, and sorry again for forgetting!

@Bullit, you might PM me your address and I will get that out to you tomorrow, cheers. (I'm based in Ireland so it might take a little longer than usual.)


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

New List:

1: Bullit

2: jaffro


----------



## Bullit (Mar 7, 2019)

Thanks all







I've just PM'd @Gforce with my address. I can send onto @jaffro when I'm done.


----------



## Bullit (Mar 7, 2019)

All sorted lads, thanks!

@jaffro is you still want this PM me your address


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

@jaffro


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

MildredM said:


> @jaffro


 Thanks M

@Bullit you should have a PM if I've worked this new forum layout out!


----------



## Bullit (Mar 7, 2019)

Just popped it in the post @jaffro

New List:

1: Bullit

2: jaffro


----------



## 2cups (May 6, 2019)

@jaffro, would be great to have it when you're done.

New List:

1: Bullit

2: jaffro

3: 2cups


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

2cups said:


> @jaffro, would be great to have it when you're done.
> 
> New List:
> 
> ...


 @2cups sure thing. I haven't had any time yet annoyingly, but I'll have a proper play on Sunday and post it to you after if that works?


----------



## 2cups (May 6, 2019)

@jaffro, that would be great thanks. No massive rush, quite busy here too. I'll drop you a pm with my address.


----------



## holidayinn (Oct 19, 2018)

New List:

1: jaffro

2: 2cups

3: holidayinn


----------



## 2cups (May 6, 2019)

holidayinn said:


> New List:
> 
> 1: jaffro
> 
> ...


 All sorted. OPV took a bit of persuasion to turn - heating the machine up helped. Early days, but think I've detected an improvement in crema and mouth-feel. Less chanelling too.

Props to @jaffro for sending, and for recommending going down to 6 bar. Decided to stick with the standard 9 for now, and experiment with other variables.

@holidayinn, let me know your address.


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Hi. Can I put my name down for this after Holidayinn. Thanks


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

New List:

1: holidayinn
2: Cafeine fan
3:


----------



## MrLatte (Sep 15, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> New List:
> 
> 1: holidayinn
> 2: Cafeine fan
> 3:


 Can I be added after Cafeine fan?


----------



## holidayinn (Oct 19, 2018)

HI all, I have the guage, thanks to 2cups.

Turns out the OPV nut is too tight to open, feel like I might break the thing! Planning to get a proper socket set and give it another go, hopefully all done by this time next week.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

holidayinn said:


> HI all, I have the guage, thanks to 2cups.
> Turns out the OPV nut is too tight to open, feel like I might break the thing! Planning to get a proper socket set and give it another go, hopefully all done by this time next week.


I found a deep six sided 17mm socket like this perfect for the job.


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Have you tried heating the machine up? This is supposed to help - I will find out shortly!


----------



## holidayinn (Oct 19, 2018)

thanks for the advice both, will try getting a deep sided socket and warm the machine up next time..don't think an adjustable spanner was ever up to the job! I'm away with family over the weekend but will try to get this matter concluded asap


----------



## holidayinn (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi, sorry for the delay on this, now have the deep sided socket, will attempt it this weekend. Thanks.


----------



## goodcoffeemadcity (Jun 22, 2015)

I'd like to be added to the list please. I believe holidayinn has it currently, Cafeine fan was next, and MrLatte asked after that. So I think that would make the new list :

1: Cafeine fan
2: MrLatte
3: goodcoffeemadcity


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Hi Holidayinn,

How did it go last weekend?


----------



## MrLatte (Sep 15, 2018)

goodcoffeemadcity said:


> I'd like to be added to the list please. I believe holidayinn has it currently, Cafeine fan was next, and MrLatte asked after that. So I think that would make the new list :
> 
> 1: Cafeine fan
> 2: MrLatte
> 3: goodcoffeemadcity


 Can't wait to do mine, I should literally have it done on the same day I receive it and should be able to send to you the next day. I've got a socket and hex bit set ready ?


----------



## goodcoffeemadcity (Jun 22, 2015)

holidayinn said:


> Hi, sorry for the delay on this, now have the deep sided socket, will attempt it this weekend. Thanks.


 How are you getting on @holidayinn?


----------



## holidayinn (Oct 19, 2018)

goodcoffeemadcity said:


> How are you getting on @holidayinn?


 All done thanks! Caffeine fan confirmed receipt of the gauge yesterday.

1: MrLatte
2: goodcoffeemadcity


----------



## goodcoffeemadcity (Jun 22, 2015)

Good stuff, glad you got it sorted!


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Managed to get this sorted this morning - took me about 45 minutes. Pulled one shot which was a bit off so a bit of tweaking to the grind required. Will post on to Mrlatte on Monday.


----------



## MrLatte (Sep 15, 2018)

goodcoffeemadcity said:


> Good stuff, glad you got it sorted!


 Hopefully I'll receive mine not too long after Monday  , so if you want to PM your address I should hopefully be like Caffein Fan and have it done relatively quick and get it sent to you.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I'll add myself to the list please. It's time I got mine sorted.

1: MrLatte﻿﻿﻿1
2: goodcoffe﻿e﻿madcit﻿y﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿
2: GrowlingDog


----------



## MrLatte (Sep 15, 2018)

GrowlingDog said:


> I'll add myself to the list please. It's time I got mine sorted.
> 
> 1: MrLatte﻿﻿﻿1
> 2: goodcoffe﻿e﻿madcit﻿y﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿
> 2: GrowlingDog


 Just waiting for @goodcoffeemadcity to send address and hopefully it shouldn't be long till its on its way to you.


----------



## goodcoffeemadcity (Jun 22, 2015)

MrLatte said:


> Just waiting for @goodcoffeemadcity to send address and hopefully it shouldn't be long till its on its way to you.


 Have PMed you @MrLatte ?


----------



## MrLatte (Sep 15, 2018)

goodcoffeemadcity said:


> Have PMed you @MrLatte ?


 Have messaged back just now mate, very sorry for the delay it will be sent tomorrow


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

Can I be added to this?

Does GrowlingDog have it?


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I think @goodcoffeemadcity has it at the moment.

next on list is @GrowlingDog

then @Holyzeus


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

GrowlingDog said:


> I think @goodcoffeemadcity has it at the moment.
> next on list is @GrowlingDog
> then @Holyzeus


Please can I be added on to this. Based in Hertfordshire.

1)@GrowlingDog
2)@Holyzeus
3)@Badgerman


----------



## goodcoffeemadcity (Jun 22, 2015)

MrLatte said:


> Have messaged back just now mate, very sorry for the delay it will be sent tomorrow


 I can confirm I've received the pressure gauge in the week from @MrLatte, I will be doing the mod this week and sending on to @GrowlingDog after. Will PM when done @GrowlingDog but feel free to send over your address in the meantime.


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

What's the latest on this? Thanks


----------



## goodcoffeemadcity (Jun 22, 2015)

Badgerman said:


> What's the latest on this? Thanks


 Hi all apologies for the delay on this, I have the gauge still, unfortunately I've had to unexpectedly travel away from home for around a week, I'll be back next Wednesday so will post it off to @GrowlingDog next Thursday first thing.


----------



## goodcoffeemadcity (Jun 22, 2015)

The gauge has now been sent to @GrowlingDog


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I have the gauge so will be modding tomorrow

list is currently

@Holyzeus

@Badgerman

Could you pm me your address @Holyzeus then I will get it sent to you next week as soon as I can get to the Post Office.


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

Pm sent


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm done with this so I will drop it off to @Holyzeus tomorrow night.


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

@GrowlingDog has kindly just dropped the gauge off. Will try to get it done ASAP


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

All done. I used PTFE tape on it, it was leaking everywhere and possibly distorting the reading. Reassembled with PTFE and will be posted on to @Badgerman tomorrow


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Holyzeus said:


> All done. I used PTFE tape on it, it was leaking everywhere and possibly distorting the reading. Reassembled with PTFE and will be posted on to @Badgerman tomorrow


Great thank you@holyzeus


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

On its way


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

@Badgerman arrived?


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Holyzeus said:


> @Badgerman arrived?


Yes thanks. All sorted.


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

Hi@Badgerman.

I cannot see a current list, if there is one that I am missing can I add myself to it? If not then could you please pass it on so that I can have another tweak on mine pressure seems a bit off recently..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Jackabb said:


> Hi@Badgerman.
> 
> I cannot see a current list, if there is one that I am missing can I add myself to it? If not then could you please pass it on so that I can have another tweak on mine pressure seems a bit off recently..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sure pm me your address


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

@Badgerman thank you. Recieved safely.

I will get the pressure sorted, there doesn't seem to be a list so I will hang onto it for now.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbie (Jul 18, 2019)

@Jackabb

Would you be able to send this my way next?

Cheers


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

Sure thing. Drop me a PM and I'll get it to you next week sometime

Jack

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

If I could have it after you please @Robbie


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

@Holyzeus huess you picked up the one from FB. Is it all alright?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbie (Jul 18, 2019)

Holyzeus said:


> If I could have it after you please @Robbie


 Sure thing. I'll let you know when I have it and you can drop a pm with your address



Jackabb said:


> Jackabb said:
> 
> 
> > Sure thing. Drop me a PM and I'll get it to you next week sometime
> ...


 Good man - thanks very much! Pm sent


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

Jackabb said:


> @Holyzeus huess you picked up the one from FB. Is it all alright?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 Won't have time to look at it this week but she seemed genuine. Thanks again!


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

Robbie said:


> Sure thing. I'll let you know when I have it and you can drop a pm with your address


 I'm in no rush and there's no queue, take your time!


----------



## svefn (Oct 19, 2019)

Would be great to be added to the list (if there is one at the moment).

Please let me know ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Current list:

1 Holyzeus
2 svefn


----------



## svefn (Oct 19, 2019)

Is there an update on it's whereabouts right now? Cheers!


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

svefn said:


> Is there an update on it's whereabouts right now? Cheers!


 @Jackabb

@Robbie

@Holyzeus

@svefn


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

Hi.

I sent it on last Thursday, and was definately recieved by Saturday and used. Cannot tell you from there.

Sorry

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbie (Jul 18, 2019)

I received it from Jack on Saturday and am ready to send to next in line.

Just PM'd @Holyzeus for his address details and will post tomorrow!


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Can I add my name to the list please folks?

Thinking it's best to set this before doing the PID fix?

Thanks

ratty


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi guys

Could I be added to the list please.

thanks

Jason


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

ratty said:


> Can I add my name to the list please folks?
> 
> Thinking it's best to set this before doing the PID fix?
> 
> ...


 Been an gon' and bought one ain' I?

Ebay for £12

So I can be scrubbed from the list now.

If anyone wants to lend it feel free to get in touch.


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

@Robbie

If you haven't yet posted can you hang fire 24hrs, going to see if I can borrow something from the technical dept at work tomorrow


----------



## Robbie (Jul 18, 2019)

Holyzeus said:


> @Robbie
> 
> If you haven't yet posted can you hang fire 24hrs, going to see if I can borrow something from the technical dept at work tomorrow


 Sorry not been getting these notifications - I sent this off already so should be with you shortly


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

I've got one from work so when the pass a round one turns up I'll be posting it on when work allows.

@svefn PM me your address please


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

Ready to post on @svefn


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

With @svefn


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Holyzeus said:


> @Jackabb
> @Robbie
> @Holyzeus
> @svefn


Jason11


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

Jason11 said:


> Jason11


 @svefn

@Jason11


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Current list (please copy/paste & add your name):

1 Svefn (has gauge)

2 Jason11

Edit:@Holyzeus beat me to it!


----------



## svefn (Oct 19, 2019)

Hey guys, sorry for the delay, been having some difficulties getting the spout off my port filter. I'll have access to a vice this weekend, fingers crossed that does the trick and will give@Jason11 a PM for his address. 
Also - a big shoutout to@Holyzeus for dropping the gauge through my letter box!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

@svefn if you get stuck let me know

I can pop round with my PF and just use mine while you fiddle with the OPV


----------



## svefn (Oct 19, 2019)

All sorted today! Thanks for the offer@Holyzeus!@Jason11 could you PM me your address? I'll send it tomorrow afternoon if you can get it to me by then! Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

svefn said:


> All sorted today! Thanks for the offer@Holyzeus!@Jason11 could you PM me your address? I'll send it tomorrow afternoon if you can get it to me by then! Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I no longer require the pressure gauge thanks Holyzeus.


----------



## svefn (Oct 19, 2019)

Just to update -

I still have the gauge.

To the next person who is after it, send me a DM and I'll get it sent out to you!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Accedental post.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

I would like it, but I'll not be able to use it for probably a week or two so if there is someone who'd like it in the meantime, do jump in!


----------



## jdncl (Dec 5, 2019)

hi, new to the forum and finally achieved 5 posts! I wouldn't mind using the gauge - recognising the last post was a few weeks ago, where is the queue up to?


----------



## svefn (Oct 19, 2019)

jdncl said:


> hi, new to the forum and finally achieved 5 posts! I wouldn't mind using the gauge - recognising the last post was a few weeks ago, where is the queue up to?


 Hey jdcl, I'll tag @Morningfuel here so he receives a notification. If he doesn't reply in the next 24 hours I'll send it over to you first ?


----------



## jdncl (Dec 5, 2019)

svefn said:


> Hey jdcl, I'll tag @Morningfuel here so he receives a notification. If he doesn't reply in the next 24 hours I'll send it over to you first ?


 Sounds fair to me, thanks


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

svefn said:


> Hey jdcl, I'll tag @Morningfuel here so he receives a notification. If he doesn't reply in the next 24 hours I'll send it over to you first ?


 Thanks, I'll pass on this for now but really appreciate it. Will re-add myself when ready!


----------



## jdncl (Dec 5, 2019)

Looks like I'm next for some gaggia fettling then! Assume I need to send a Pm with my address details in?


----------



## svefn (Oct 19, 2019)

jdncl said:


> Looks like I'm next for some gaggia fettling then! Assume I need to send a Pm with my address details in?


Shoot me a DM and I'll aim to send it out tomorrow or Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdncl (Dec 5, 2019)

PM Sent 

thanks!


----------



## jdncl (Dec 5, 2019)

Gauge received and fettling complete. Who is next in line?


----------



## AJSK66 (Jun 3, 2019)

jdncl said:


> Gauge received and fettling complete. Who is next in line?


PM sent, doesn't look like there's anyone in line atm?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jdncl (Dec 5, 2019)

AJSK66 said:


> PM sent, doesn't look like there's anyone in line atm?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


 PM sent back.


----------



## jdncl (Dec 5, 2019)

posted to @AJSK66 today ?


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

Can I be next inline please. Finally got my fully stripped gaggia back together so ready to roll.


----------



## AJSK66 (Jun 3, 2019)

Bagpu55 said:


> Can I be next inline please. Finally got my fully stripped gaggia back together so ready to roll.


I'll drop you a PM once I've used it this week to pass it on 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

AJSK66 said:


> I'll drop you a PM once I've used it this week to pass it on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats great cheers


----------



## AJSK66 (Jun 3, 2019)

Now posted on to Bagpu.

The bush was cracked in several places and I probably made it worse by trying to use it anyway, so I replaced it with one from eBay. It could probably use some PTFE tape but I didn't have any on hand.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jdncl (Dec 5, 2019)

Yep - it was cracked upon receipt for me.


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

I now have the gauge and the jobs all sorted. My word it looks like its had a hard life around Great Britain ??


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Hay is this still available. I was on of the original people that had this a long time ago. Would really appreciate getting my hands back on it for a slight adjustment my address is

really appreciate if this get it's way back hear thanks


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Sam_d said:


> Hay is this still available. I was on of the original people that had this a long time ago. Would really appreciate getting my hands back on it for a slight adjustment my address is
> 
> really appreciate if this get it's way back hear thanks


Please remove your address from an open forum @Sam_d . You never know who's gonna come across it & what their intentions may be.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> Please remove your address from an open forum. You never know who's gonna come across it & what their intentions may be.


 Fair enough never thought of that haha thanks


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

Sam_d said:


> Hay is this still available. I was on of the original people that had this a long time ago. Would really appreciate getting my hands back on it for a slight adjustment my address is
> 
> really appreciate if this get it's way back hear thanks


 Hi Sam, will package it up tonight and try to send it tom if I can get to the post office in time.


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

Sam_d said:


> Hay is this still available. I was on of the original people that had this a long time ago. Would really appreciate getting my hands back on it for a slight adjustment my address is
> 
> really appreciate if this get it's way back hear thanks


 Posted it this evening to you fella


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Bagpu55 said:


> Posted it this evening to you fella


 Nice one dude received it like 2 days later.

For anyone else interested in men sending this out to them as I'm not exactly a massive forum user I will leave an email address that you can reach me on and I will log back in to the forum and come straight back to this thread

[email protected]

Again send an email to that address and I will be straight back hear within a few hours

As I have used this forum alot and gained alot of useful info I do not want to just disappear with a useful tool I only come on hear now and again


----------



## Ilaher (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi

Is the pressure gauge still available?

will pm you

thanks


----------



## JEC (Dec 2, 2019)

Ilaher said:


> Hi
> 
> Is the pressure gauge still available?
> 
> ...


 Hi There,

I'd love to have a go with this once you've used it, if that's ok.

Please drop me a message when it's available and I'll hook you up with an address.

Cheers.


----------



## Ilaher (Dec 28, 2019)

JEC said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I'd love to have a go with this once you've used it, if that's ok.
> 
> ...


 Will write on thread once received.

@Sam_d pm'd saying he will send out soon. Once received and I've tinkered with the machine I can forward in to you no problem.


----------



## JEC (Dec 2, 2019)

Ilaher said:


> Will write on thread once received.
> 
> @Sam_d pm'd saying he will send out soon. Once received and I've tinkered with the machine I can forward in to you no problem.


 Amazing! Thanks loads. 
Joe


----------



## Ilaher (Dec 28, 2019)

Gauge Received from @Sam_d today.


----------



## JonnyA (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi there, wondered if I could get in the queue for this please? Who do I need to pm?

thank you!


----------



## JEC (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi there,

Ilaher has said they will send this out to me once finished with it. Once I have it I'm sure I'll be able to mess around with my classic and send it on to you pretty quickly.

Will PM you for an address once it arrives with me.

Cheers!

Joe


----------



## JEC (Dec 2, 2019)

JonnyA said:


> Hi there, wondered if I could get in the queue for this please? Who do I need to pm?
> 
> thank you!


 Sorry, meant to quote. See above.


----------



## JonnyA (Mar 2, 2020)

Fantastic - thanks v much.


----------



## JEC (Dec 2, 2019)

Ilaher said:


> Gauge Received from @Sam_d today.


 Hi there,

have PM'd you with my address as requested.

cheers!


----------



## Fadox (Feb 20, 2020)

Edit: delete please.


----------



## JonnyA (Mar 2, 2020)

I don't need this any more as I ended up buying my own (ahead of Coronolockdown) - so whoever's interested next, I think you need to ask @JEC


----------



## JEC (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm also now off the list, as I've bought my own.

@Ilaher is the person to contact for the next person on the list.

Cheers. Joe


----------



## Ilaher (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi,

currently in possession of the gauge. Difficult to get out at the moment. Can pass it on after lockdown restrictions are lifted. Please reply to this to let me know who is next on the list.

thanks


----------



## Dosani1977 (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi. Could I put my name on the list please? Happy to wait! Hope everyone is safe and well. Amit


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

@Ilaher hope all is well, do you still have the gauge?


----------



## Ilaher (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi.

I still have the pressure gauge. @Dosani1977 seems to be next in queue. If you still need it pm me mane and address and I'll send it this week. If not update forum and @Agentb can send me his address instead.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

@Simmo1969 @itn @big dan @rmblack78 if you're still interested... this is the thread to be in... 😺

.. and I don't need it as much as you do. 👍


----------



## Dosani1977 (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi @Ilaher just sent you a pm with my details. Apologies for the delayed response everyone. Thanks. Amit


----------



## Ilaher (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi

@Dosani1977 doesn't need the pressure gauge. Who's next on the list? Write on the forum.

Once you have you can PM me details and I'll post it out.

Thanks


----------



## SamV (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey! I'd 100% be down to borrow it next after wrestling to get the spout off my current portafilter for the last 4 weeks...With 0 luck. PM'd you!


----------



## SamV (Apr 22, 2020)

SamV said:


> Hey! I'd 100% be down to borrow it next after wrestling to get the spout off my current portafilter for the last 4 weeks...With 0 luck. PM'd you!


 Sorry ignore me didn't realise it wasn't with the portafilter. So not needed. Cheers!


----------



## jjstorgaard (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi, I'm not sure if anyone's waiting already, but could I be added in the queue?

I've dismantled my machine and so thought this is a good time to get the OPV mod done as well.

JJ


----------



## Ilaher (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi

@jjstorgaard

pm me details and I'll post it out


----------



## jjstorgaard (Jan 19, 2019)

Ilaher said:


> Hi
> 
> @jjstorgaard
> 
> pm me details and I'll post it out


 I've PMed you and will send it onto the next person who asks to be added to the queue afterwards.

JJ


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

Wow. 
I started this thread a little over 5 years ago, and it is rather warming that it's still doing the rounds now. 
I no longer have my machine and haven't kept up on every message, so don't know if it's still the original gauge I bought back then, but it's amazing to think that many people have benefitted, and that people continue to do the decent thing and forward on to the next person. 
I wonder how many miles it's traveled?!


----------



## jjstorgaard (Jan 19, 2019)

Hedgehog1979 said:


> Wow.
> I started this thread a little over 5 years ago, and it is rather warming that it's still doing the rounds now.
> I no longer have my machine and haven't kept up on every message, so don't know if it's still the original gauge I bought back then, but it's amazing to think that many people have benefitted, and that people continue to do the decent thing and forward on to the next person.
> I wonder how many miles it's traveled?!


 I agree, and thank you for starting the thread!

I'll post a photo once I've got it, and you can see if it's still the same.

JJ


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

It would be helpful if people added the area they lived in such as city or county etc, that appears and can be added under their 'post'name, when they send a post?

If someone else is from a nearby area they maybe able to offer some assistance, without having to ask the question of the poster's location.

Everyone knows I am 'nowhere near Shakespeare's birth place,' somewhere in North Warwickshire!🤣

Slightly off topic, sorry!


----------



## jjstorgaard (Jan 19, 2019)

I have now got the pressure gauge, and there is nobody in the queue at the moment.

JJ


----------



## Abcan (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi @jjstorgaard

I'd like to be in line to have the gauge please.

Thanks.


----------



## jjstorgaard (Jan 19, 2019)

Okay, pm me your details and I'll send it over probably by the start of next week, once I'm done getting my pressure dialled in.

JJ


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Hey @Abcan Could I have the pressure gauge after you please? Pressure on my machine seems a little low so just want to check before I strip down and look at the pump


----------



## Abcan (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi @luke of course. PM your details and I'll post it on to you.

Al


----------



## little_rob (Jun 3, 2020)

Hey @luke, my classic is in need of some adjustment and I'd love to get in the queue to loan the guage. Give me a shout when you're done and I'll pm my details. @Hedgehog1979, this is awesome. A travel log would be amazing.

Rob (Bedford)


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Sure thing @little_rob 👍


----------



## jjstorgaard (Jan 19, 2019)

Just an update: I've realised that my post office is only open on weekdays while I'm at work, so I won't be able to post the pressure gauge to @Abcan until next Saturday. Sorry for the delay.

JJ


----------



## Abcan (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi @jjstorgaard

No problem. No rush my end.

Al


----------



## jjstorgaard (Jan 19, 2019)

@Abcan The pressure gauge is on its way to you.

JJ


----------



## Abcan (Jan 10, 2020)

@jjstorgaard gauge arrived today. Thanks. @luke if you PM your details I'll send the gauge onto you next week. 👍🏻


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

@Abcan I'm actually going to hop out this queue. I think my pressure is all good.

@little_rob was after me I believe 👍


----------



## little_rob (Jun 3, 2020)

luke said:


> @Abcan I'm actually going to hop out this queue. I think my pressure is all good.
> 
> @little_rob was after me I believe 👍


 Cheers @luke

@Abcan I'll pm my details, no rush, post when you're ready.


----------



## dnic (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello, Please can I be on the list for when it's available.

David


----------



## little_rob (Jun 3, 2020)

dnic said:


> Hello, Please can I be on the list for when it's available.
> 
> David


 Hi David,

I've got it, I'm all done with it, PM me your details and I'll get it over to you.

Rob


----------



## bangit (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi @dnic please add me to the list after you've finished with it

Thanks

Adeeb


----------



## little_rob (Jun 3, 2020)

little_rob said:


> Hi David,
> 
> I've got it, I'm all done with it, PM me your details and I'll get it over to you.
> 
> Rob


 @dnic I'm still holding the gauge waiting for your details.

Please pm if you still need it, if I've heard nothing by Monday I'll ask @bangit to pm their details and pass it on to them. I'd rather it be used than sitting in my kitchen.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## bangit (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks rob


----------



## bangit (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi @little_rob

Any reply from @dnic?

Thanks

Adeeb


----------



## little_rob (Jun 3, 2020)

bangit said:


> Hi @little_rob
> 
> Any reply from @dnic?
> 
> ...


 Hey Adeeb @bangit

Nope, nothing. PM me your details and I'll get it sent to you tomorrow.

Rob


----------



## bangit (Mar 14, 2014)

little_rob said:


> Hey Adeeb @bangit
> 
> Nope, nothing. PM me your details and I'll get it sent to you tomorrow.
> 
> Rob


 Message sent

Thanks rob


----------



## bangit (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks @little_rob

Received and finished using, ready to pass on to who ever needs it next. Just @ me so I'm notifienotified

Thanks

Adeeb


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Could I ask what machines you have and what stock readings you are getting before adjustment?


----------



## bangit (Mar 14, 2014)

Blue_Cafe said:


> Could I ask what machines you have and what stock readings you are getting before adjustment?


 I believe most people are using it with a gaggia classic, I used it with a fracino cherub. Its compatible with 3/8" thread spout connection. Mine was fine so no adjustments needed but you would look for the pressure to be between 9 to 9.5 bars of pressure ideally.


----------



## Abcan (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi @bangit could I please have the gauge next?

thanks.

Al


----------



## bangit (Mar 14, 2014)

Abcan said:


> Hi @bangit could I please have the gauge next?
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Al


 Sure @Abcan

pm me your details please and I'll have it posted.

Thanks

Adeeb


----------



## Abcan (Jan 10, 2020)

Would anyone else like the gauge next? It's currently with me.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Hey could I get this sent over to me please I will pm you my adress

Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## Abcan (Jan 10, 2020)

👍🏻


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Received today and now for the 3rd time I am ready to send the gauge on to the next person lol. This has been invaluable setting up 2 different machines. Not sure weather to just bite the bullet and actually buy one for my self seeing as I will have spend around £7 posting it out for the 3rd time haha.

Anybody needing the gauge please leave a response on this thread and send me a PM will shipping info


----------



## konrut123 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi @Sam_d, I will gladly have use of this and keep it safe for the next user. I will PM my address details.

Thanks


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

konrut123 said:


> Hi @Sam_d, I will gladly have use of this and keep it safe for the next user. I will PM my address details.
> 
> Thanks


 I would like to have use of the gauge next please when you have finished with it.

thank you.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Mulligrub said:


> I would like to have use of the gauge next please when you have finished with it.
> thank you.


@konrut123 has the gauge at the moment or it will be with him in the next day or 2

Sent from my 5033X_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## konrut123 (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks @Sam_d, I'll let you know when it arrives

@Mulligrub I will do the mod as soon as I can and send it on to you


----------



## konrut123 (Jul 30, 2020)

I now have the gauge, thanks @Sam_d

I will get this sent out to @Mulligrub in the next couple of days and will confirm once posted.

Thanks


----------



## elvanbrugen (Aug 9, 2020)

Mulligrub said:


> I would like to have use of the gauge next please when you have finished with it.
> 
> thank you.


 I would like to use it after you please, thanks!


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

elvanbrugen said:


> I would like to use it after you please, thanks!


 I will post it on to you, when I have finished with it. (I've not yet received it) You will need to send me your postal details in due course.


----------



## konrut123 (Jul 30, 2020)

It's in the post @Mulligrub, should be with you Monday/Tuesday.

Mine was 12bar to start and I luckily managed to get it spot on with the first adjustment so it didn't take long at all.

Thanks


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

konrut123 said:


> It's in the post @Mulligrub, should be with you Monday/Tuesday.
> 
> Mine was 12bar to start and I luckily managed to get it spot on with the first adjustment so it didn't take long at all.
> 
> Thanks


 Many thanks, looking forward to receiving it.

best wishes

Rob


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Received the gauge today thanks konrut123 I will forward it on to elvanbrugen when I've completed my test.


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

elvanbrugen said:


> I would like to use it after you please, thanks!


 Posted to you this morning elvanbrugen.

you should receive it Thursday or Friday.

it's a great facility being able to use the pressure gauge in this way.

Like someone mentioned, I wonder how many places it's been to!


----------



## elvanbrugen (Aug 9, 2020)

@Mulligrub

Thanks adjusted now so will hold it for the next recipient!


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

elvanbrugen said:


> @Mulligrub
> 
> Thanks adjusted now so will hold it for the next recipient!


 Hi @elvanbrugen I like to use this if possible?


----------



## elvanbrugen (Aug 9, 2020)

@Uncletits
posted today via 2nd signed for, should be 3 days max!


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Hi - @elvanbrugenAll received

I have 2 machines to do so will be ready for the next one probably after the weekend



elvanbrugen said:


> @Uncletits
> posted today via 2nd signed for, should be 3 days max!


 Can I confirm this is now looking it's age and there is no seal?


----------



## elvanbrugen (Aug 9, 2020)

It's definitely past it's best, I set my machine at 9.5 to account for slight leakage, was going to set at 10 originally.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Just wondering if it's time for the bin? This was after Test 1 and as you say it does leak


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Last user pays for the new one?.....


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

And I'll get to use it first! 😎


----------



## elvanbrugen (Aug 9, 2020)

Happy to chip in if you'd like @Uncletits


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

I have ordered one - I also acquired another GC so I'll do both machines and see


----------



## elvanbrugen (Aug 9, 2020)

Uncletits said:


> I have ordered one - I also acquired another GC so I'll do both machines and see


 Nice one if you've got the time and haven't chucked the old one could you please compare the reading between the leaking/new gauges? Just wondering how much variation there is and if I need to make a little blind adjustment.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

elvanbrugen said:


> Nice one if you've got the time and haven't chucked the old one could you please compare the reading between the leaking/new gauges? Just wondering how much variation there is and if I need to make a little blind adjustment.


 Will do @elvanbrugen I also got condensation so difficult to be completely sure but I will do that


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Uncletits said:


> Just wondering if it's time for the bin? This was after Test 1 and as you say it does leak
> 
> View attachment 45240


 @Hedgehog1979 Looking very worn and leaking - Would you like it back after all this time? You could give it a decent burial!


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

@elvanbrugen readings from both gauges seem to be very close around 9.5 bar


----------



## elvanbrugen (Aug 9, 2020)

Uncletits said:


> @elvanbrugen readings from both gauges seem to be very close around 9.5 bar
> 
> View attachment 45380
> 
> ...


 Thanks for taking the time to check for me! Might up the pressure slightly to make it 10 bar static and hopefully 9 bar on extraction. Pretty happy with my shots now though so unsure!


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Uncletits said:


> @elvanbrugen readings from both gauges seem to be very close around 9.5 bar
> 
> View attachment 45380
> 
> ...


 MayI use the gauge when you have finished with it please.

I have another GC to set!

If you still have it I will send you my details.

thank you.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Mulligrub said:


> MayI use the gauge when you have finished with it please.
> 
> I have another GC to set!
> 
> ...


 Yes of course - I've bought a 2nd GC too and am doing a complete strip down so need my own gauge which I bought as the forum gauge leaks but seems accurate

I'm happy to loan the new one if you want? But I'll need it back of course


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Uncletits said:


> Yes of course - I've bought a 2nd GC too and am doing a complete strip down so need my own gauge which I bought as the forum gauge leaks but seems accurate
> 
> I'm happy to loan the new one if you want? But I'll need it back of course


 That's very kind of you. I will certainly return it to you.

I will PM you my address.

many thanks.


----------



## Giaxou (Aug 30, 2020)

Uncletits said:


> Yes of course - I've bought a 2nd GC too and am doing a complete strip down so need my own gauge which I bought as the forum gauge leaks but seems accurate
> 
> I'm happy to loan the new one if you want? But I'll need it back of course


 Could I borrow the new gauge after Mulligrub is done please?


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

@MulligrubAre you able to send to @Giaxouas I'll be busy with my GC for a weekend or two?

@Giaxouthis will need to come back to me after you use it this is my own gauge and I still have a Classic to adjust


----------



## Giaxou (Aug 30, 2020)

@uncletits oh I see I didn't realise you haven't adjusted yours yet. Is that still ok? Of course I will return, but if you need it first I should defer to you.

Also, my GC is a 2004 model: what do I need to do to adjust the pressure? I understand the methods vary depending on model?


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

That's fine I'm good for a couple of weeks as I have 2 GC's one working and a project - full instructions for the gauge are with it

You'll be looking to adjust the OPV which comes set from the factory higher than necessary - I set mine to 9.5 Bar and it has cured my issue of blocking finely ground coffee and choking the puck

I'll try to sort some photos out but you'll need a 17mm socket and Allen keys


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Uncletits said:


> That's fine I'm good for a couple of weeks as I have 2 GC's one working and a project - full instructions for the gauge are with it
> 
> You'll be looking to adjust the OPV which comes set from the factory higher than necessary - I set mine to 9.5 Bar and it has cured my issue of blocking finely ground coffee and choking the puck
> 
> I'll try to sort some photos out but you'll need a 17mm socket and Allen keys


 I will certainly post your gauge on to the other party if it's okay with you? I have finished with it now, both machines done😄

Once I get the forwarding address I'll post it.

Again much appreciated the loan of the gauge.

I'll be following the refurb of your other machine with interest.


----------



## Giaxou (Aug 30, 2020)

@Uncletits Fantastic thank you very much indeed!

What is that business with the extra spring that I see some people refer to?

@Mulligrub Thank you for getting in the trouble for me! I'll pm you my address.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

I don't know about an extra spring but www.shadesofcoffee.co.uk explains a lot of the current mods


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Giaxou said:


> @Uncletits Fantastic thank you very much indeed!
> 
> What is that business with the extra spring that I see some people refer to?
> 
> @Mulligrub Thank you for getting in the trouble for me! I'll pm you my address.


 Posted the gauge this morning. @Giaxou

You should have it tomorrow. Thanks again @Uncletits for the loan of it.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Mulligrub said:


> Posted the gauge this morning. @Giaxou
> 
> You should have it tomorrow. Thanks again @Uncletits for the loan of it.


 Cheers @Mulligrub PM sent to @Giaxou


----------



## Giaxou (Aug 30, 2020)

Thank you Mulligrub. I've received it.


----------



## Doof (Aug 23, 2020)

Hey guys, just picked up a classic myself - would love to me next on the list if possible please


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Needs a good clean, Looks like it could do with new fitting (which is a separate item from the gauge. doubt if the gauge itself is actually leaking, suspect the leak is from the split in the fitting.


----------



## Doof (Aug 23, 2020)

@Nightrider_1uk is the gauge with yourself at the moment?


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Doof said:


> @Nightrider_1uk is the gauge with yourself at the moment?


 Ni; I've never had it; My classic already had the mod done when I got it


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> Ni; I've never had it; My classic already had the mod done when I got it


 Sorry, that should have been No; not Ni


----------



## Doof (Aug 23, 2020)

@Nightrider_1uk ahh no worries, since you responded thought you might have it.

@Giaxou@Uncletits would either of you have it by any chance?


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Doof said:


> @Nightrider_1uk ahh no worries, since you responded thought you might have it.
> 
> @Giaxou@Uncletits would either of you have it by any chance?


 Hi - The forum gauge is severely battered and when I used it the gauge steamed up as well as leaked

I decided to buy my own which is currently with @Giaxou I'm awaiting its return to set another machine

Happy to let it go around then

PS Mine only cost £16.95

Neil


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Uncletits said:


> Hi - The forum gauge is severely battered and when I used it the gauge steamed up as well as leaked
> 
> I decided to buy my own which is currently with @Giaxou I'm awaiting its return to set another machine
> 
> ...


 Any sign @Giaxou?


----------



## Giaxou (Aug 30, 2020)

Heya, yes it's on its way to you now@Uncletits 
I've DM'ed you as well earlier today.
Cheers,
Nicholas

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doof (Aug 23, 2020)

@Uncletits if you wouldn't mind loaning it to me after you've set yours, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> Needs a good clean, Looks like it could do with new fitting (which is a separate item from the gauge. doubt if the gauge itself is actually leaking, suspect the leak is from the split in the fitting.


 Hi @Nightrider_1uk It has 5 splits! - any idea of the size of adaptor? I'll replace it and forward that one then as I want to keep my new one

Neil


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Not sure, I've never had the gauge. They are usually a BSP thread, somewhere in the region of 1/4" of 3/8" unless it's metric. I'd take the gauge and port,filter to a plumbers merchant and ask if they have an adaptor. Don't forget to use PTFE tape in the mall threads.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Doof said:


> @Uncletits if you wouldn't mind loaning it to me after you've set yours, I'd appreciate it.


 Hi @Doof I've received mine back today which I shall be holding onto

I'm going to replace the adaptor (5 splits in it) on the Forum gauge which I'll happily send to you when I have done it

I'll let you know


----------



## Doof (Aug 23, 2020)

@Uncletits sure, no problem at all - just let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Doof said:


> @Uncletits sure, no problem at all - just let me know.
> 
> Thanks


 Hi @Doof I've now replaced the fitting and tested the old forum gauge and it's working - I'd suggest some PTFE tape on your portafilter to seal it

PM me your address and I'll try to send it tomorrow

Neil


----------



## Doof (Aug 23, 2020)

Uncletits said:


> Hi @Doof I've now replaced the fitting and tested the old forum gauge and it's working - I'd suggest some PTFE tape on your portafilter to seal it
> 
> PM me your address and I'll try to send it tomorrow
> 
> Neil


 Hey Neil - Soooo my impatience has come back to bite me, believe it or not i ordered one today 🤦‍♂️

Typical!! Thank you very much for getting back to me, appreciate it


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Doof said:


> Hey Neil - Soooo my impatience has come back to bite me, believe it or not i ordered one today 🤦‍♂️
> 
> Typical!! Thank you very much for getting back to me, appreciate it


 No problem it's ready now anyway for the next one


----------



## little_rob (Jun 3, 2020)

Hey @Uncletits, please could I request loan of the gauge?

I'll PM you my details, and will post here when I've got it to keep the community up to date.


----------



## little_rob (Jun 3, 2020)

Hey folks,

Pressure gauge is with me; please @mention me or PM me if you're next in line.


----------



## Mm391 (Apr 19, 2020)

Just to let everyone know @little_robis posting me the forum gauge after he's rebuilt his machine. Anyone needs it after me drop me a DM or mention me on here. 😀


----------



## little_rob (Jun 3, 2020)

Mm391 said:


> Just to let everyone know @little_robis posting me the forum gauge after he's rebuilt his machine. Anyone needs it after me drop me a DM or mention me on here. 😀


 Gaskets arrived this morning, Tebe is back in service so I'll get the gauge to the post office Monday.


----------



## Mm391 (Apr 19, 2020)

@little_rob Thanks so much, the gauge arrived this morning and my Classics pressure is perfect at 10 bar. If anyone needs the gauge please let me know and DM me your address, or if it needs returning to someone in particular let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Mm391 said:


> @little_rob Thanks so much, the gauge arrived this morning and my Classics pressure is perfect at 10 bar. If anyone needs the gauge please let me know and DM me your address, or if it needs returning to someone in particular let me know.
> 
> Thanks


 Hi @Mm391This is the forum gauge so it can stay with you until someone requests it now

Neil


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

@Mm391Please could I request the forum gauge? Had my Classic for 10+ years and have started upgrading further parts recently but only recently aware of the OPV mod! Wonder what pressure it is currently running at... I'll DM you shortly.

Thanks!


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks @Mm391 forum gauge received this morning and machine calibrated down to 9bar.

If anyone would like it, please let me know here or via DM.

Cheers


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

@Emmodd has just requested the forum Gauge. I'll pop it in the post as soon as I can.

Thanks


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

@Emmodd gauge posted today. Should be with you tomorrow royal mail dependant!


----------



## Emmodd (Sep 23, 2015)

Received safely.@londonstuff has requested it next.


----------



## Emmodd (Sep 23, 2015)

@londonstuff all done. PM me your address and I'll get it sent on this week


----------



## Emmodd (Sep 23, 2015)

@londonstuff posted today.


----------



## londonstuff (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks @Emmodd, safely received. I hope to do it next week but obviously I'll keep hold of it until the next person wants it.

Thanks to @Hedgehog1979 and others over the years who've previously bought and replaced the kit. 👍🏻


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2021)

londonstuff said:


> Thanks @Emmodd, safely received. I hope to do it next week but obviously I'll keep hold of it until the next person wants it.
> 
> Thanks to @Hedgehog1979 and others over the years who've previously bought and replaced the kit. 👍🏻


 Hi @londonstuff could I have it next after you're done?

Thanks


----------



## simplyme (Jan 2, 2020)

Please can I be next in line after @DarkShadow


----------



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi - if at all possible, could I be next in line after @simplyme? Stripped the machine down over the last week, made 270deg adjustment to the OPV and would like to see what pressure I'm actually getting!


----------



## londonstuff (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi all. Terribly sorry for the late reply: I've been kept rather busy helping to run a school under remote learning. It's been as easy as you'd imagine. 😬

I'm putting my Gaggia back together and will look to get it to @DarkShadow in the next day or two.

Thanks all.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2021)

londonstuff said:


> Hi all. Terribly sorry for the late reply: I've been kept rather busy helping to run a school under remote learning. It's been as easy as you'd imagine. 😬
> 
> I'm putting my Gaggia back together and will look to get it to @DarkShadow in the next day or two.
> 
> Thanks all.


 Hi buddy, my switch panel shattered day before so unfortunately my machine is out of action. For now, happy to drop in after @larkim assuming I can get a replacement.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm back in guys and happy to jump in whatever position. Who has it now/next?


----------



## simplyme (Jan 2, 2020)

I don't need it now, I picked up the bits from eBay last week and done the mod, then bought a new machine 😛


----------



## londonstuff (Apr 7, 2018)

I've just finished mine. As I think it's mentioned further up thread, it's a bit battered and leaks a bit of water inside the dial but it seems to function fine and just needs a bit of a shake after use - the hardest bit for me was detaching the double spout of the portafilter. Needless to say the OPV needed a fair amount of adjustment downwards.

Getting the top of the OPV valve off wasn't too hard - I ordered the correct attachment weeks ago from Amazon weeks ago but it hasn't come. While I was stripping the machine for a major refurb I loosened it slightly and I think that made it possible to get off with an adjustable spanner. Not ideal but needs must!

Happy to get it into the post tomorrow - as @DarkShadow was in the queue first and @larkim just needs to check, I hope it's okay to go to DS first. Please DM me your deets and I'll get it into the post PDQ.


----------



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## londonstuff (Apr 7, 2018)

@DarkShadow should have it by today or at the latest tomorrow.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2021)

londonstuff said:


> @DarkShadow should have it by today or at the latest tomorrow.


 Received it @londonstuff

You guys measuring 10 bars?

@larkim pm me your address, will test this weekend hopefully and ship out next week


----------



## PACMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

A question to any of the current holders of the 'moving' pressure gauges. Does it come with a portafilter or is it just the gauge that needs screwing into a portafilter? I'm in the process of buying a second hand GC but from the photos, it looks like it is a moulded output, ie no threaded part, so I'm wondering if I need to get a cheapy portafilter with an unscrewable spout or if the ones doing the rounds come with one. I'm loath to buy a portafilter just for this as I intend to buy a bottomless one anyway, so don't really need 3, only one of which I'd ever use in normal daily operation.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

PACMAN said:


> A question to any of the current holders of the 'moving' pressure gauges. Does it come with a portafilter or is it just the gauge that needs screwing into a portafilter? I'm in the process of buying a second hand GC but from the photos, it looks like it is a moulded output, ie no threaded part, so I'm wondering if I need to get a cheapy portafilter with an unscrewable spout or if the ones doing the rounds come with one. I'm loath to buy a portafilter just for this as I intend to buy a bottomless one anyway, so don't really need 3, only one of which I'd ever use in normal daily operation.
> 
> View attachment 53603


 Doesn't come with the portafilter so won't fit yours

I know @Mulligrubwas given a measurement from the top of the OPV by someone which was as good as the gauge reading

Can you help Rob?


----------



## PACMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

Thanks @Uncletits, time might have solved this - I'm in the process of buying a 'to be fitted' pressure gauge so a portafilter one won't be needed - I did try setting my OPV using a pressurised air set-up (off the machine) but I don't think it worked very well.


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Uncletits said:


> Doesn't come with the portafilter so won't fit yours
> 
> I know @Mulligrubwas given a measurement from the top of the OPV by someone which was as good as the gauge reading
> 
> Can you help Rob?


 I found the 11.5 mm as a starting point. You need to use ideally a portafilter with a pressure gauge screwed in.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2021)

larkim said:


> Sounds like a plan!


 @larkim just been posted from my end. Sent via Hermes, hopefully it should be with you soon!


----------



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

Appreciate it, thanks!!


----------



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

Arrived today, tested out tonight without difficulty. Thanks @DarkShadow Just to check I'm doing it right...



Hooked up gauge to the PF using some PTFE tape to avoid leaks


Poured water into the PFso that it was filled before the GC started to pressurise it (I believe this helps to avoid air in the gauge?)


Tried with and without basket in place - seemed to get a higher pressure with the basket than without, but also some leakage around the main gasket.


Fired up the machine and read the pressure - just under 11 bar when I started, so tweaked and got it just under 10 with a bit of vibration


Anything else I should be doing? Does the machine need to be hot before doing it? Any reason to go lower than 10 bar? Should it be 9 bar?

Who's next when I've done tinkering?


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2021)

larkim said:


> Arrived today, tested out tonight without difficulty. Thanks @DarkShadow Just to check I'm doing it right...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sounds about right, I didn't bother with filling up the PF. I personally left it a notch above 10 and I'm happy with the result.


----------



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

Right, I've finished with the guage I think. Who's next? PM me details and I'll get it sent on.


----------



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

Just been contacted by @redzocco who seemed to be unable to post on this thread (too new a user? Is that a thing?)

So I'll be sending on to them shortly. Just posting here so that there is a record!


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

Can I be considered next if this works for the gaggia classic 👍


----------



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

I popped this in the post on Monday so should be with @redzocco today / tomorrow.


----------



## redzocco (Mar 22, 2021)

Thanks @larkim, just arrived! 👌🏻


----------



## redzocco (Mar 22, 2021)

I'm planning to install a PID soon, awaiting some parts, then I'll test pressure one last time and post on the guage 👍🏻😊


----------



## mart0n (7 mo ago)

Good afternoon @redzocco and all. Is the pressure gauge still travelling the world? If so, I would love to put my name on the waiting list. Cheers, Martin


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

mart0n said:


> Good afternoon @redzocco and all. Is the pressure gauge still travelling the world? If so, I would love to put my name on the waiting list. Cheers, Martin


He last visited the site in July 2021 so I guess you may not get an answer

If there is no-one near then they are not expensive to buy your own although you should only need it once - where are you located?









Portafilter Pressure Gauge Tester For Coffee Espresso Machines 700425262952 | eBay


Portafilter Baskets. Make Coffee. Supplied with 4mm & 3mm thick rubber sealing washers which ensure the gauge never faces towards the back of your machine. Fits all standard portafilters with a male 3/8" BSP spout connector - Self sealing, no PTFE plumbers tape needed unlike other 'low cost'...



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## mart0n (7 mo ago)

Alfieboy said:


> He last visited the site in July 2021 so I guess you may not get an answer
> 
> If there is no-one near then they are not expensive to buy your own although you should only need it once - where are you located?
> 
> ...


Yes, it may not happen, but I thought I should at least ask! I'm in Cambridge, UK.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Also check the comments 2 March 2021 by Mulligrub about measuring to get a rough idea of where you are - I have a gauge but sending it and sending it back would not be far away from the £15.95 they cost


----------



## mart0n (7 mo ago)

Alfieboy said:


> Also check the comments 2 March 2021 by Mulligrub about measuring to get a rough idea of where you are - I have a gauge but sending it and sending it back would not be far away from the £15.95 they cost


Thank you for considering it at least. I'll see how I get on with that guide, and order myself a gauge as well.


----------

